# How to sell weed? First-timer.



## Minds3t (Aug 6, 2010)

I will not post my name for privacy reasons, so just call me jay. 

I've been smoking weed for 2 years now, I started smoking regs and then moved on to some grade A if not B+ grade weed. People have told me they've smoked the same strain but not as strong as mine, so I know I'm smoking fire stuff. 

A few weeks ago I lost my job, plus I gatta study and go to school so my schedule wasn't really flexible. I know the dealer I buy my goods from also grows it indoor and even makes new strains by cross breeding, so I know I have a hook up their. But my problem is I don't know where to start like:

how do I get customers? ( I can't just ask anyone to buy )
secure locations for the exchange? ( off and on campus )
a quarter is 80$ how would I make profit from that? ( math.. )
and in the case I get busted, how do I get rid of it? ( eat it?? )

I know alot about herb but not about this sorta business I accept the danger and jail time involved in this so i don't need to be reminded.

Please and thank you guys  first post.


----------



## irishwyrick (Aug 6, 2010)

if you have to ask you don't need to be doing it. I'm not trying to be a dick but if you cant figure it out on your own your too dumb to be doing it. i dont mean to come off harsh i just dont want to see you get locked up because you tryed to do something you know nothing about


----------



## Killer Vanilla (Aug 6, 2010)

irishwyrick said:


> if you have to ask you don't need to be doing it. I'm not trying to be a dick but if you cant figure it out on your own your too dumb to be doing it. i dont mean to come off harsh i just dont want to see you get locked up because you tryed to do something you know nothing about


thats just it


----------



## Balzac89 (Aug 6, 2010)

Buy a full oz and get a better price then chop it up resell at higher price.


----------



## Minds3t (Aug 6, 2010)

I just wanna ask people that have more experience in this, I know not to just sell it to anyone and all that, but maybe a few pointers to get started, like do I just with. Quarter or start off with more?


----------



## kricket53 (Aug 6, 2010)

Minds3t said:


> a quarter is 80$


 a quarter is 80$ for a customer. dealers get their weed for waay less than 80 dollars, either because they grow it themselves, or they are good friends with a grower. grow it yourself and you'll make a ridiculous amount of $


----------



## Serapis (Aug 6, 2010)

Ask your dealer for help. He may even give you credit to get started.


----------



## kricket53 (Aug 6, 2010)

Serapis said:


> Ask your dealer for help. He may even give you credit to get started.


 yes do that, but don't get fronted too much. my buddy got fronted an ounce and some punk stole it. my friend almost had his finger cut off.

then again, his dealer was freaking out of his mind..


----------



## medicalsb420 (Aug 6, 2010)

Minds3t said:


> I will not post my name for privacy reasons, so just call me jay.
> 
> I've been smoking weed for 2 years now, I started smoking regs and then moved on to some grade A if not B+ grade weed. People have told me they've smoked the same strain but not as strong as mine, so I know I'm smoking fire stuff.
> 
> ...


Hello officer lol jk...Dude are you for real? just the fact that you posted this online, you are getting into the wrong business. If you get another job you may make less money than your dealer but at least everything you own cant be taken from you at any minute. That being said, dope sells itself I mean, look around any town.


----------



## Minds3t (Aug 6, 2010)

medicalsb420 said:


> Hello officer lol jk...Dude are you for real? just the fact that you posted this online, you are getting into the wrong business. If you get another job you may make less money than your dealer but at least everything you own cant be taken from you at any minute. That being said, dope sells itself I mean, look around any town.


Yeah I'm serious about the business, I don't find it too hard but I'd like to know a few things before hand. And ofcourse I wouldn't front anyone that's like rule number one lol

I can't grow my own shit at the moment  so how soon would I see a nice cash flow? *decent.


----------



## kricket53 (Aug 6, 2010)

Minds3t said:


> I can't grow my own shit at the moment


 then it'll be tough to make a decent profit, unless your either getting a really good deal, or ripping people off every time.


----------



## DUBS Doobious (Aug 6, 2010)

If your ever in doubt if someone is a narc, make em smoke weed. 
If they're a cop (not including someone blackmailed by the cops to reduce their sentence i.e. not a cop), they can't and won't do it.
they'll loose their job.
good luck and only deal with people you know and trust.
you could set up a hierarchy with some friends, you grow and make your friends go and do the dirty work.
whatever you do use common sense.


----------



## medicalsb420 (Aug 6, 2010)

Fuck it... Not that I would have any real clue, but if one were so inclined, they should probably start with a few people they know. I imagine a superior product would be great to get started, so people are inclined to return. Also would probably require keeping yourself available at any given time. I imagine secure exchange spots are crucial. Exchanges would probably need to be creative but reliable and secure.campus is probably a bad idea as I notice most school cops seem very bored and eager. As far as pricing, you'll most likely need to buy in bulk to turn a retail profit just like any other business. Busted? Again you'd probably need to get creative. But if nothing else you'd probably better be ready to run, while making yourself hard to identify. This is just me getting creative, I imagine you'll have to start slow, pay close attention, and roll with the punches. Having personally seen this lifestyle go wrong for a lot of people my only advice would be don't put all your eggs in an illegal basket. There's a lot of legal ways to make a lot of money.peace


----------



## napa23 (Aug 6, 2010)

Whatever you do don't get caught. Schools have no tolerance for that shit. I got caught with possession in my dorm, got kicked out the dorm the next day. No time to make arrangements or anything. I would've gotten kicked out of school but my roommate had some too. They would have hit me with intention to distribute. In your case you are distributing so haha watch your step. The best thing to do would probably just chill with some of your friends who smoke. They'll see you got good shit, give them a good price and they'll spread the word and keep coming back. You do kind of have to be available though. Nothing worse than having a dealer who doesn't have weed or doesn't pick up the phone. I hate that shit. Don't got time to be searchin around, I wanna get lit.


----------



## kricket53 (Aug 6, 2010)

napa23 said:


> You do kind of have to be available though. Nothing worse than having a dealer who doesn't have weed or doesn't pick up the phone. I hate that shit. Don't got time to be searchin around, I wanna get lit.


 "a good dealer is a ready dealer", my friend once told me.


----------



## Minds3t (Aug 6, 2010)

medicalsb420 said:


> Fuck it... Not that I would have any real clue, but if one were so inclined, they should probably start with a few people they know. I imagine a superior product would be great to get started, so people are inclined to return. Also would probably require keeping yourself available at any given time. I imagine secure exchange spots are crucial. Exchanges would probably need to be creative but reliable and secure.campus is probably a bad idea as I notice most school cops seem very bored and eager. As far as pricing, you'll most likely need to buy in bulk to turn a retail profit just like any other business. Busted? Again you'd probably need to get creative. But if nothing else you'd probably better be ready to run, while making yourself hard to identify. This is just me getting creative, I imagine you'll have to start slow, pay close attention, and roll with the punches. Having personally seen this lifestyle go wrong for a lot of people my only advice would be don't put all your eggs in an illegal basket. There's a lot of legal ways to make a lot of money.peace


thanks for your advice I found it helpful. I'm going to start with a quarter and move from their. Bulk buying and bulk selling right?


----------



## kricket53 (Aug 6, 2010)

Minds3t said:


> thanks for your advice I found it helpful. I'm going to start with a quarter and move from their. Bulk buying and bulk selling right?


 thats the way to go ^_^


----------



## medicalsb420 (Aug 6, 2010)

From what I understand... Bulk buying, break up, sell in smaller quantities... Whatever initial quantity may be...That's the formula I hear. Happy travels


----------



## Minds3t (Aug 6, 2010)

Thanks for the advice guys il make sure to add some pics of my herbs for you guys to see, thanks alot


----------



## redivider (Aug 6, 2010)

Selling weed is illegal!

But really, like the first dude said: Your not up for it kid. Your already playing with fire by posting thisnshit online. Dumbass


----------



## medicalsb420 (Aug 6, 2010)

Dude I was being theoretical... Don't go get yourself a few years. I promise you, sitting in prison, most type of people will wish they just went and got a job. Just keep your work to yourself and everyone is better off probably . Peace


----------



## kricket53 (Aug 6, 2010)

medicalsb420 said:


> Dude I was being theoretical... Don't go get yourself a few years. I promise you, sitting in prison, most type of people will wish they just went and got a job. Just keep your work to yourself and everyone is better off probably . Peace


well said. +rep


----------



## Alarm Clock (Aug 7, 2010)

Go hang out with a crackhead. Hang out with him for a week. Try to stay up with him, and get to learn and remember that smell. Not of the crack, but of the complete lack of empathy. Tell him about your dreams and futures. After he robs you, you'll have your answer.


----------



## Alarm Clock (Aug 7, 2010)

Seriously, no offense, but when I was younger and we saw a whistling-dixie fool like you walking down the street, we all said the same thing in our head at the same exact time, "JACKPOT!"

Everyone who is telling you it is not for you, is right. Even strangers can care about your well being. I do, and please seek another profession. You'd be safer robbing businesses, even though everyone gets caught. You seem like a clever kid, how about making legitimate money? Have some pride in yourself though. You know damn well what you're capable of. You don't have to be straight about it if you still want to be a cowboy. Try prostitution or something if you're so hard. With women or yourself, depending on what you have to prove to the world.

Here's just a simple question: Do you believe in fair fights?

Do you really want to know what it's like to be called white boy and know it's the worst thing in the world at the time?

Please just get a regular job or even start knocking on doors and asking for odd jobs. Old folks love that shit.


----------



## assasinofyouth420 (Aug 7, 2010)

Minds3t said:


> .... I know alot about herb but not about this sorta business I accept the danger and jail time involved in this so i don't need to be reminded.
> 
> Please and thank you guys  first post.


One word... felony. You should probably leave that business to the professionals.


----------



## PiffGrower (Aug 12, 2010)

Like others have said, you probably shouldnt be doing it.
But if you must....
...be selective with who you sell to. Keep your "business" small and only sell to friends at first. Only take on new customers that the people you know vouch for.
People mess up when they start selling to everyone and become known as the weed man. 
Your young, and in school...I really suggest you dont do this. Its a whole different vibe on a college campus...people you dont know will find out and shit will happen. Ive seen it before on college campuses...home invasions, getting jumped, stabbed....the whole nine.


----------



## grinonmygrill420 (Aug 12, 2010)

If your going to sell pot and expect a profit you have to get a job being a care giver with patients. It takes time so cash flow will take a minute but it beats jail. Buying and selling on the black market will only bring you down.  unless you can afford a half lb - lb and u kno a few people who buy oz's daily theres no profit. I'm trying to learns ya boy now listen up good.


----------



## deprave (Aug 13, 2010)

Yep , I think the guy above me said it best, unless you can get atleast a half pound and know like 8 people that buy ounces like once a week there is no way it is worth it at all, even than that would only buy you dinner a few nights and feed your own weed habbit youd still need a real job lol , you would make more money selling something that is legal than you would from buying quarters and reselling it or even buyings half-pounds and reseling it. It is simply just not worth it.


----------



## Grumpy Old Dreamer (Aug 13, 2010)

If you look at the amount of time that you need to be available and the actual time involved in the "dealing", then your $ per hour would be well below the minimum wage with maximum risk of screwing your future.

In order to make a reasonable income you have to ramp up the quantity and also the risk ... ask yourself one question, "could I handle being locked up and repeatedly raped?"

G.O.D.


----------



## Brimi (Aug 13, 2010)

Dude - all that stuff can't be answered. If you sell a lot you earn a lot. If you sell large quantities you earn less but more at a time. When to expect a cash flow - expect it when you start selling?
A great way by the way(for countries that usually mix with tobaco) you could buy some weed. Mix it with 2/3 tobaco or so (yes - people do that in some countries). Buys a box of cones and stuff your mix into the cones and make joints - sell the joints. This will make you more $. If you make very nice quality joints you can even spend a plastic cone to put each joint in. The plastic cover is only like 25cent or so, but it makes the joints look VERY attractive to a lot of people. 
My advise is always DON'T sell, but since that is what you're going to do... ;O)


----------



## cerberus (Aug 13, 2010)

DUBS Doobious said:


> If your ever in doubt if someone is a narc, make em smoke weed.
> If they're a cop (not including someone blackmailed by the cops to reduce their sentence i.e. not a cop), they can't and won't do it.
> they'll loose their job.
> good luck and only deal with people you know and trust.
> ...


this is a lie, cops will get high with you. that is not against the law, UC, go to rehab all the time. in some DEA squads it is scheduled into the under the wire time, for example; your going to be under for 6 months, and then you'll do a 30 day min. stinit in rehab, prescheduled before the sting starts..

if your sketched, shut your mouth and walk away.

!BUT! to the OP;
if your getting adivse from an online forum, you'll be in jail not to long anyways. If your lucky you'll just get expelled from college, be forced into immidiate repayment of any and all loans/fed grants as well as lose all rights to fed grants in the future.. but that wont matter cuz no school will except a convicted drug dealer.. especially one that got caught at or near a campus...

seriously dude, your eyes are not wide open right now..


----------



## SysKonfig (Aug 13, 2010)

First off all the people giving the OP shit for posting this online, stop being silly. Minds is not "playing with fire" by posting this online. The great thing about the internet (or the really not great thing depending) is it is 100% anonymous. Not to mention I highly doubt the DEA is trollin the forums. Even if they were I don't think they are going to target some college kid trying to sell his first 1/4oz of weed.



Alarm Clock said:


> All sorts of irrelevant shit.


Dude what the fuck are you talking about?! I think you have a really really skewed view of the American pot culture, and the average American cannabis user. It's not 1920 anymore, marijuana isn't just smoked by the "crazed negros" trying to steal all the white women. This kid is talking about selling weed to college kids, probably in Suburbia. There's a big difference between that and selling nic rocks of girl to crack fiends.
I've been retired from the illegal drug trade for long time now, but I started out selling weed. I sold in suburbia without a problem for close to three years. When I sold weed I didn't carry and a gun and never had a problem. Oh and guess what, I was able to sell without being called white boy all the time as well. Shit even when I got into the hard shit, and was working in a trap house in Detroit (84.6% African American according to the 2000 census.) I didn't get shit from my "colleagues" or custos for being white. The only time I've ever had to really deal with racism is from the Det PD.

Still I would advice the OP not to start selling, if only because it's a headache in a half. But if you are really strapped for cash and don't mind being on call 24-7 go for it. Just be smart about everything, don't brag and don't be flashy if you do well. And if shit goes south, be ready to pay the piper, you know getting into this that selling pot is illegal.


----------



## lowrider2000 (Aug 13, 2010)

ITS JUST WEED!!!!!!!!!!! lol i would suggest if you have no clientel start off wit a half ounce or else you keep the shit mad long and it will dry up even in the plastic bag...... or keep it in a jar.............. next step is marketing........find your target market at schools the beach even your friends... get a good scale..... bag everything up in grams not 1.1 or 1.2 1.0 unless its a cute girl and you getting some ..........dont be the guy that gets used by the bitches allways get at least a blow job.... a gram is $20 btw......... dont hook up your boys and dont smoke your own shit..........dont drive around with more than a 4 grams unless your selling it all or just reedup........and the actual transaction well that depends on how creative you are ive put weed in burger king bags and just like majic you give some one a bag of burget king and get 20 buxx it looks like they asked you to stop by burger king for them lol iv done this in plain sight of parents when i was younger never fails and thats the only secret im shairing the rest you have to bang your head into a wall till you figure it out.........also netflix has all the seasons of weed lol watch it study it


----------



## swishatwista (Aug 13, 2010)

Yea first time, fuck yea, hit the streets. ....


----------



## lowrider2000 (Aug 13, 2010)

i would also suggest you get some type of signature weapon knife screw driver guns work too obvious to cops and they make a big bang............ also get a sreet name like joker or psyco lol


----------



## dmajors (Aug 13, 2010)

your in college bro, chop up some shit and sell three dollar joints at parties, then get a customer base (friends/ acquauitances) for larger orders, but with the questions your asking i would just stop now.


----------



## jncvlls (Aug 13, 2010)

playa playa.. dis aint stuff u ask..dis shit u learn ur own with xperience. but one thing if u get pulled over wit weed.. make a trap door somewher in ur car leading to under the car. cuse if its found they cnt charge u for road debree..jus make sure they dnt see u do it.


----------



## fosgateman (Aug 13, 2010)

just remember your out come will be jail or worse.The truth is you want to sell because you think its cool and easy money well its not.When i say cool you think easy money and you will have ability to buy things and friends that you cant working a part time job at a retail store.the more you sell the reckless you get and sooner or later you will lose all control of you life.I have been there.Now for the rest of my life i have to look at my past and wish i didnt go that route.Trust me dont sell to people, grow it a brag about the quiltiy of your bud as you smoke it with your friends,but dont sell it.


----------



## Penni Walli (Aug 14, 2010)

you dont buy a quad to make profit, you buy ounces and up then resell your stash at G's and 8ths at street price, most likely you will double your money like this. If your in high school the extra 500$ a month is good, but if your like 20+ i would get a regular reliable job and maybe slang on the side for some extra cash.


----------



## Skateforlife6 (Aug 14, 2010)

Its pretty easy buy an ounce divide the price you pay for the O by 28. then you have how much you paid for each gram then sell each gram for a price higher than that. but if you sell high quanitys like 1/8 and 1/4s you lower the price abit but still enoghe to make profit. EX. buy an ounce for $200. Divide 200 by 28 = 7.15 so if you sell one gram sell it for $10 then you just made 3 bucks. if you sell all in grams youll make $280. but you only made 80 because you need 200 to go reup. its simple buy bulk at a lower price sell smaller quanitys at a higher price. make sure you always have product on hand. but dont keep alot on you at a time or have a scale on you with a large amount. but really if you dont know this shit get a real job. or as they say go big or go home sell pounds and shit get a gun go all out, haha.


----------



## Ghost0696 (Aug 16, 2010)

sounds like you need to go buy a sack and hit up CL and find a new job


----------



## glassblower209 (Aug 17, 2010)

Dude save your self some jail time and hold back. you obviously dont need to be out dealing, besides you just comming on here and asking makes you look like a cop looking for trouble or a snitch. sory to seem rude, but come on dude. also if you have no one to buy it already then what are you going to do stand on the street hollering out i got them buds, come on man. keep it legal and dont get your self into some shit.


----------



## Scott187 (Aug 17, 2010)

the money you'd make tryin to sell marijuana isnt worth the jail time. id advice selling crack but if you dont even know how to sell weed it scratch that out. get a real job.....
your not gonna make enough money off a ounce, you'd have to get more than that and with no customers yet your waiting a few months probably to get clients to buy steady off ya enough to sell pounds.


----------



## gobbly (Aug 18, 2010)

to add more opinions to the pot. If you have to ask, you're not read to make money selling herb. You need the hookups, the capitol, and the customer base, and it's unlikely you have any of that right now (except maybe the capitol, but that is actually the easiest part of what you need). To get the supply and customer base takes real time. Most people who sell started out small. They were buying singles or quads, and realized that if they got an oz, and sold off a few singles they could smoke for free. Doing this for a few years, they met people, made contacts, built up customers who would regularly come to them, and instead of running out they just bought more (more free weed, score). At some point they find they know someone (or know someone who knows someone) who can get real volumes (lbs or more). and they have enough business coming to them for it that they can get rid of it in a timely fashion. They find they have more free herb than they could ever smoke, cook, extract, and just start selling it, and now they are making money, and if they have a good hookup and decent customer base, potentially a lot of money. This takes years, and unless you get really f'n lucky and somehow meet someone who can supply real quantity who is willing to even tell you they sell, it's not something you are going to just jump into. This is an illegal business everywhere in the US, and is treated as such. It's all who you know, and the people you want to know, unfortunately, don't like to get to know new people.

The only real sure fire way I have heard to test for narc's is to buy drugs off them and make sure it is clear you are planning on reselling them (I have been told this by a narcotics officer with my local sheriff, as well as by a defense attorney who specialized in marijuana defense). The one absolute in undercover narcotics work is that the government cannot become a drug dealer, they cannot release illegal substances back into the market. If an undercover sells to you and it is clear you plan to resell some or all of it, they will bust you before you get a chance to sell any, if they don't they just became illegal drug dealers and their whole case is invalidated. However, informants can do whatever the hell they want, so this only works on leo employed by the govt.

Personally I wouldn't want to be doing business of any quantity with someone I haven't known for a long time, and my connections when I used to sell were all developed over a 10-15 year period. I wouldn't trust someone who is dumb enough to sell lbs to someone they just met.


----------



## Serapis (Aug 18, 2010)

DUBS Doobious said:


> If your ever in doubt if someone is a narc, make em smoke weed.
> If they're a cop (not including someone blackmailed by the cops to reduce their sentence i.e. not a cop), they can't and won't do it.
> they'll loose their job.
> good luck and only deal with people you know and trust.
> ...


It doesn't mean they can't drag on a joint and not inhale....Never underestimate undercover cops.


----------



## Bubbleponic (Aug 18, 2010)

you could start by selling your cheeks!!! lmao.... cause obviously you have no brain....... take an economics class....... by high quantity for cheap price, breakdown into smaller sell at a profit.... cant get more simple than that... or should i send my 3month old over to help you..... sorry for being rude but you obviously have no idea on how to sell anything.... get another job.... leave the husling to the huslers... peace and love..... dont want to see you get caught up bro...


----------



## BongHits4Jesus (Aug 22, 2010)

Pickup an O or half O and break it into dimes and eights and hit up any skatepark or something if you dont know anyone


----------



## whitebombs (Aug 22, 2010)

Jay. ok your drug dealer name is Jay Dog. thats more trill. anyways let me answer your questions correctly. don't listen do what these amateurs have to say.

how do I get customers? - dial random numbers with your area code and ask them if they want to buy. also walmart parking lots are the best place to pick up new clientèle. 

secure locations for the exchange? - just leave it in a bush and tell whoever is getting it to leave the money in the bush. bush deals r the best because bushes don't nark

a quarter is 80$ how would I make profit from that? - you buy it for $80 and sell it for $60. it might seem like you are losing money but trust me. this will make people call you all the time for bud and you will start selling WAYYYYY more than all the other dealers. thats the best way to become a successful dealer

and in the case I get busted, how do I get rid of it? - You definitely do not want to eat it, the cops will suspect that. all the pros plug it up their ass. best hiding place.


----------



## oJUICEBOXo (Aug 22, 2010)

This guy uses cop lingo.......I smell bacon


----------



## d.s.m. (Aug 22, 2010)

whitebombs said:


> Jay. ok your drug dealer name is Jay Dog. thats more trill. anyways let me answer your questions correctly. don't listen do what these amateurs have to say.
> 
> how do I get customers? - dial random numbers with your area code and ask them if they want to buy. also walmart parking lots are the best place to pick up new clientèle.
> 
> ...


Words of wisdom.


----------



## sambo020482 (Aug 22, 2010)

whitebombs said:


> Jay. ok your drug dealer name is Jay Dog. thats more trill. anyways let me answer your questions correctly. don't listen do what these amateurs have to say.
> 
> how do I get customers? - dial random numbers with your area code and ask them if they want to buy. also walmart parking lots are the best place to pick up new clientèle.
> 
> ...


lmfao thats sum funny shit, funny but true of course.


----------



## So high my address cloud9 (Aug 22, 2010)

buy a quarter..break it down to grams.....and sell for 10 to 20 bucks a gram...

sounds easy enough


----------



## Serapis (Aug 22, 2010)

So high my address cloud9 said:


> buy a quarter..break it down to grams.....and sell for 10 to 20 bucks a gram...
> 
> sounds easy enough


Yeah, you can stand on the corner downtown and sell it like the other brothers...


----------



## WhiteWiddow (Aug 22, 2010)

go to your towns police department and tell the cheif that you got what he needs... hell hook u up wit all the custies


----------



## nickfury510 (Aug 22, 2010)

well when i was a kid the way you would start is to go and hit a liq(rob a liquor strore, pizza place, gas station or some other type of store front that is known for having a heavy cash clientele) then go and cop yourself a quarter pound or better, unless you know someone that will sell you singles at $200-225. break it down to dubs(.8-1.2 gram sacs depending on the availability of herb at that time, in a drought situation people buy whatever they can get) then after your all bagged up head on down to the local weed spot and begin to peddle your herb, if said spot is at that time ocupied by another dealer or gang then you will have to pay a tax to sell your wares in their area. while we are on the grind we begin to stack a fat bank roll and build a consistent clientele by handing out our contact numbers to the regulars who spend. after we have built enough of a clientele to warrant such actions we then start taking trips up to humbolt and mendo with our bankroll that we have staked and begin to buy 5 and 10 packs at 2600-3000 an elbow as opposed to 3200-4000 for single elbows. this is when your going to start making some decent cash........


----------



## i8urbabi (Aug 23, 2010)

what are you lookin to sell here. some premium stuff or reggies. really makes a difference in everything.


----------



## SoonCome (Aug 23, 2010)

Minds3t said:


> how do I get customers? ( I can't just ask anyone to buy )
> secure locations for the exchange? ( off and on campus )
> a quarter is 80$ how would I make profit from that? ( math.. )
> and in the case I get busted, how do I get rid of it? ( eat it?? )


1. You are getting a quarter to become a drug dealer, thats some serious weight. Tell your grower buddy to lend you a shipping frigate.
2. Set up shop in a Port City, like LA or Miami. You are getting a quarter after all, maybe both coasts would keep the heat to a minimum.You can live on your boat.
3. Secure locations? Your buddys will be doing the selling. Pay a bum $20 and have him show up when your army of street dealers brings you your cake. Have the bum whisper something in your ear, and then beat the shit out of him where your soldiers can see. Tell your soldiers he came up short. 
4. Weve spent the $20 profit you were going to make on beating up the bum. Give 1 of your soldiers a half gram, tell them its a gram. They are afraid of your crazy kingpin ass now! Remember?
5. After all that grindin, you now have $100 and seven soldiers who would die for the cause.
6. Your new street name is J.
7. You have some serious cash now. Where did you get all of it? Time to launder that lucci through your growing buddys shipping business.
8. Now you have $90 bucks. Why $90 playa!? Bc we had to pay 10% to your buddy to wash it clean.
9. Buy another quarter. Whats that in your pocket gangsta? Its $10 fuckin extra bucks, street life!
10. After a few years of grindin, retire in Costa Rica, you should have at least a $100.


----------



## nickfury510 (Aug 23, 2010)

SoonCome said:


> 1. You are getting a quarter to become a drug dealer, thats some serious weight. Tell your grower buddy to lend you a shipping frigate.
> 2. Set up shop in a Port City, like LA or Miami. You are getting a quarter after all, maybe both coasts would keep the heat to a minimum.You can live on your boat.
> 3.* Secure locations? Your buddys will be doing the selling. Pay a bum $20 and have him show up when your army of street dealers brings you your cake. Have the bum whisper something in your ear, and then beat the shit out of him where your soldiers can see. Tell your soldiers he came up short*.
> 4. Weve spent the $20 profit you were going to make on beating up the bum. Give 1 of your soldiers a half gram, tell them its a gram. They are afraid of your crazy kingpin ass now! Remember?
> ...


thats golden advice there....create a rep for yourself right out the gate


----------



## Sakhal chea (Aug 27, 2010)

Get a job to prove how u get money, sell it to family and really close friends only. Limit your client base to only regulars, no once in a while buyers. if you grow yourself you can lower prices to help bring steady business. Lower it below medical price, if u can only sell to medical patient with medical cards. But if you buy from a dealer and sell that than u have no choice but compete with everyone ealse at full price. I dont sell becuase i will end up high on my own supply, and i only started growing becuase i cant afford medical prices to supply my habits. Stay safe and good luck


----------



## BusterBawls (Aug 27, 2010)

Your hook up is risking it big time. #1 rule is If you grow, u don't sell. Instead u sell all of your weed to one person u trust. You NEVER sell out of the same house that u grow in. Rule 2. NOBODY should kno your growing. Loose lips sink ships, and you can't trust anyone! Mayb if you grow u can sell to your hook up, and if not Start asking your buddies to hook u up with their hookups. And after time u could possibly sell to them. But if your growing there should be no reason you should be selling quarters and ounces. U should be unloading all of your crop onto 1 or 2 sources. I kno it's hard but u can not advertise your grow. Not even your best friend should kno. If u must share info with someone make sure their family. Jealousy greed and spite will bring you down and your loose lips will sink your ship. I'm surprised your hook up hasn't been busted yet. Good luck bro. It's hard to keep a secret your so proud of.


----------



## Sakhal chea (Aug 27, 2010)

BusterBawls said:


> Your hook up is risking it big time. #1 rule is If you grow, u don't sell. Instead u sell all of your weed to one person u trust. You NEVER sell out of the same house that u grow in. Rule 2. NOBODY should kno your growing. Loose lips sink ships, and you can't trust anyone! Mayb if you grow u can sell to your hook up, and if not Start asking your buddies to hook u up with their hookups. And after time u could possibly sell to them. But if your growing there should be no reason you should be selling quarters and ounces. U should be unloading all of your crop onto 1 or 2 sources. I kno it's hard but u can not advertise your
> grow. Not even your best friend should kno. If u must share info with someone make sure their family. Jealousy greed and spite will bring you down and your loose lips will sink your ship. I'm surprised your hook up hasn't been busted yet. Good luck bro. It's hard
> to keep a secret your so proud of.


well if you took time to read my post you would know i have no experience with being a drug dealer, i grow to smoke for a medical reason and im legal. Im just trying to help the fella, but besides being a douche bag, i like the advice of unloading rather than selling and might help the guy do his thing. My advice was probably not the best but like i said i grow within legal # to smoke. Hopefully in time you will get busted mr. Scarface


----------



## AzNsOuLjAh27 (Aug 27, 2010)

first of all a quarter can be sold from 80-120 bucks and if its really good it might be 5-10 dollars more (aim for 105-110 since you say you got that fire). Or you can make little dimes for such a small about make them .6 - .7 dimes. Re-up with that money. Also if you know the grower then tell him to hook you up a little if your boys with him, and let him know you're selling now, you can also take weight off of him, by working for him so he doesn't have to the shit, you do. a quarter is really hard to work with b/c its so little.


----------



## Beansly (Aug 27, 2010)

_...what an idiot.._


----------



## BusterBawls (Aug 27, 2010)

Sakhal chea said:


> well if you took time to read my post you would know i have no experience with being a drug dealer, i grow to smoke for a medical reason and im legal. Im just trying to help the fella, but besides being a douche bag, i like the advice of unloading rather than selling and might help the guy do his thing. My advice was probably not the best but like i said i grow within legal # to smoke. Hopefully in time you will get busted mr. Scarface


First off... I was really trying to give the guy some solid advice. I was not reaponding to your post in any way. If i was you would have seen your quote above it. Second...Yeah I read it post and it was just about the dumbest thing I ever heard anyone on this site say. Anyone with common sense that grows for "profit" knows these instincts that any person worthy of reproduction should know. However, the uselessness and just idiotic advice that it was led me to believe that you were some nearly homeless retard and I refrained from commenting on it because although me name is buster bawls, I do respect everyone and refrain from name calling, assumeing that they are idiots until they prove me wrong, or show me that they are incapeable of assuming that I am a nice person just trying to help. That being said, I do not sell weed smoke weed or grow weed, I do believe in marijuana rights and love all people, especially the stoners. It seems to me that you have problems and are angry at the world for whatever reason. You hate people that grow and sell weed just because you can flaunt the fact that you have a medical scrip. Your a hypocrite and a moron. 
I will be accepting your apology upon arrival...

Cmon dude really??? With a name like buster bawls u had to see this coming. 

Peace!


----------



## BusterBawls (Aug 27, 2010)

Sakhal chea said:


> well if you took time to read my post you would know i have no experience with being a drug dealer, i grow to smoke for a medical reason and im legal. Im just trying to help the fella, but besides being a douche bag, i like the advice of unloading rather than selling and might help the guy do his thing. My advice was probably not the best but like i said i grow within legal # to smoke. Hopefully in time you will get busted mr. Scarface


Sorry had to fix some stuff, and for some reason the edit isn't working.
First off... I was really trying to give the guy some solid advice. I was not reaponding to your post in any way. If i was, you would have seen your quote above it. Second...Yeah I read ur post and it was just about the dumbest thing I ever heard anyone on this site say. Anyone with common sense that grows for "profit" knows these instincts that any person worthy of reproduction should know. However, the uselessness and just idiotic advice that it was led me to believe that you were some nearly homeless retard and I refrained from commenting on it because although my name is buster bawls, I do respect everyone and refrain from name calling, assumeing that they are NOT idiots until they prove me wrong, or show me that they are incapeable of assuming that I am a nice person just trying to help. That being said, I do not sell weed smoke weed or grow weed, I do believe in marijuana rights and love all people, especially the stoners. It seems to me that you have problems and are angry at the world for whatever reason. You hate people that grow and sell weed just because you can flaunt the fact that you have a medical scrip. Your a hypocrite and a moron. 
I will be accepting your apology upon arrival...

Cmon dude really??? With a name like buster bawls u had to see this coming. 

Peace!


----------



## BusterBawls (Aug 27, 2010)

P.s. Your advice actually wasn't that horrid for a small timer. But from what I got from reading the guys question was that he lost his job and was looking to grow for profit. I think he got shit on enough by people and perhaps mayb reading all those sarcastic posts you subconciously became angry. But hey, mayb I'm the idiot... I guess only the poster knos for sure.


----------



## WanderingGrow (Aug 27, 2010)

i'm sorry but if you have to turn to the internet for a "Guide on how to slang" you really shouldn't do it. just my opinion. but depending on how big you want to get there are a few pointers i can give you.

1.) dont buy anything less than an oz, a q.p. is more realistic. you wont make shit for profit and youd probably end up in the hole.
2.) once you break down the zip or watever only smoke what you set aside otherwise your out money.
3.) ONLY DEAL WITH PEOPLE YOU KNOW. probably the easiest way to get busted is dealing with strangers.
4.) the shit sells its self. i mean do you see ads for tyrones street pharmacy, i sure dont.
5.) DON'T step on toes. stealing yourdealers clients is the quickest way to loose a hustle.

ill throw ou a quick example. say i get my once for 300 i take it and i bag up 7 grams 2 eigths and 2 quarter at 20 a gram, 50 an eigth and 90 a quarter youd make 420 dollars but say you smoke a quarter you still made 330 dollars a 30 dollar profit. not a good example but the nature of the game is turning a quick profit. so go for broke.

as far as you go is your call. chances are since you needed advice from complete strangers on the internet your aleady destined to fail, but i wish you the best of luck. your better off growing your own less middle man bullhit and instead of a 30 dollar profit it would have been more.


----------



## BusterBawls (Aug 27, 2010)

Yup I'm the retard. Though this dude wanted to be the man and not the mans bitch. My appologys.


----------



## WanderingGrow (Aug 27, 2010)

from what i got he was looking for a "Dumbies guide for selling" at least thats what i got out his post. said he gots a conect but no customers and was looking for tips so i might be the dumb one not to sure, tho i might be to stoned to understand it.


----------



## WanderingGrow (Aug 27, 2010)

and as far as telling your family you grow, i wouldn't. but i come from a cut-throat family half of em wont hesitate to stab me in the back if they could turn a quick buck.


----------



## blazin256 (Aug 27, 2010)

this should pretty much sum up the whole thread.
[video=youtube;6ihPOTDxMfE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ihPOTDxMfE[/video]


----------



## Sakhal chea (Aug 28, 2010)

BusterBawls said:


> Yup I'm the retard. Though this dude wanted to be the man and not the mans bitch. My appologys.


Dude i have a life, a girl friend and a job.. It will take more than a few hours to respond to your post. But yea i have a bad temper when im out of smoke but fuck it im high right now, so my bad for calling you scarface but you sure acted like one, smoke a joint and chill. Lol busterbawls, were i come from busters run [:


----------



## Sakhal chea (Aug 28, 2010)

WanderingGrow said:


> and as far as telling your family you grow, i wouldn't. but i come from a cut-throat family half of em wont hesitate to stab me in the back if they could turn a quick buck.


That sucks, i come from a family of scavangers, last harvest got smoked up in a week... I was pissed a QP!! Id rather have a backstaber than a scavanger, least hell leave my kush alone.


----------



## Sakhal chea (Aug 28, 2010)

BusterBawls said:


> P.s. Your advice actually wasn't that horrid for a small timer. But from what I got from reading the guys question was that he lost his job and was looking to grow for profit. I think he got shit on enough by people and perhaps mayb reading all those sarcastic posts you subconciously became angry. But hey, mayb I'm the idiot... I guess only the poster knos for sure.


Well from reading his question, he said he wants to start with quarters, so instead of laughing i decided to give him some advice that he can probably work with. He has no clients or customers and sounds like he wants to start small time. And by hook ups i dont mean it by giving double the wieght i ment it by doing 15$ grams to stand out and focus on close friends that smoke to be regulars. So to a narc Who may be watching it looks like some friends are just thier to hang out. Cuz its the same group of poeple that all hang out cooming And no one ealse. The reason why i implied to try and get legal smokers to buy is.. They are allowed to buy from any source Legally and cant be questioned when caught with it. The dude is working with quarters oz not quarter pounds to unload cheap.


----------



## WanderingGrow (Aug 28, 2010)

Sakhal chea said:


> That sucks, i come from a family of scavangers, last harvest got smoked up in a week... I was pissed a QP!! Id rather have a backstaber than a scavanger, least hell leave my kush alone.


think so, ill leave my uncle over there u'll catch him in ur stash. but he will still lie to your face and say he aint doin shit. Hell i'd rather deal wit scavangers cuz you just chase them suckers a way. these cut throat crack heads will smoke most my shit then sell wht they can n go buy some rock. i've had about 3500 dollars worth of tools get up and walk out my garage. and about 900 walk out my stash jar. i was so pissed took almost 6 months to replace everything. the stash was the easiest.

either way tho hommie you would be out your stash. don't you love family.


----------



## WanderingGrow (Aug 28, 2010)

here is the deail, two quick tips to add. start with your friends, then have them (by word of mouth) get you their friends as customers, takes a while but you need steady reliable custy flow. don't do in/out deals make them stay n smoke a bowl or watch a movie n match one. you dont want to shit were you sleep unless you are already in jail, then the toilets by your bed anyway.

good luck, but aleast pick up a half if you dont got the dough for a whole one. no money in fliping quarter unless you dealing in quater pounds.


----------



## CultivationArt (Aug 28, 2010)

fronting is something you do with those you trust money flows in that way i love it when you have a slow day but 3 diff people come over with 50 20 and mostly 10s its like free money lol even though its not just dont go over oz without a bit of some toutorl to the buyer lol but dont listen to these fools do what you want getting arested is a risk you HAVE to take you have no choise
you need money and you want to sell weed cant worry about anything other than making your money cant worry about the police
like i said it happens it happens it comes with bud dealing and as far as clinentel trust your friends and friends only at the door
small traffic is key they bring money in cut em in some how half grames per 2 idk


Minds3t said:


> Yeah I'm serious about the business, I don't find it too hard but I'd like to know a few things before hand. And ofcourse I wouldn't front anyone that's like rule number one lol
> 
> I can't grow my own shit at the moment  so how soon would I see a nice cash flow? *decent.


----------



## bewareofdogandowner (Aug 28, 2010)

undercut the going rate in your hood and you will corner the market overnight


----------



## 808toker (Aug 28, 2010)

Blahh blahh blaahhh just grow it yourself dry it bag it sell it $10 a gram. you guys are to serious about herb thats why its illegal. just chill


----------



## Sakhal chea (Aug 28, 2010)

If you know noob smokers and have a coonect for fire mids, you can probably get away n sell it as outdoor chronic. Make sure it hits decent and barely have seeds, also cure it for a week cuz most poeple dont so thats why stress is so nasty. Ive had bought nasty perfume gasoline smelling chronic from the nieghborhoods b4 and well taken care of mids will smoke it anyday.


----------



## Nugz209 (Aug 28, 2010)

LOL your not very bright or your a cop but from the looks of your spelling you should stay in and focus on school. FYI the last place to look for customers is online, just figured id save you that much lol


----------



## WanderingGrow (Aug 28, 2010)

808toker said:


> Blahh blahh blaahhh just grow it yourself dry it bag it sell it $10 a gram. you guys are to serious about herb thats why its illegal. just chill


its not illegal because people are to serious about herb, people are way to serious because it is illegal, and most states aren't patient friendly. as far as growing i think he was looking for a quick buck, not to sure but eveyone knows gowing it is better.


----------



## WanderingGrow (Aug 28, 2010)

i really hope in all the years of undercover and sting ops the polie have been using they train their u.a.,and i highly doubt a cop is going to try and get info on selling, on a growing forum. but i have seen and heard of stranger shit either way good luck and peace out.


----------



## Sakhal chea (Aug 28, 2010)

WanderingGrow said:


> think so, ill leave my uncle over there u'll catch him in ur stash. but he will still lie to your face and say he aint doin shit. Hell i'd rather deal wit scavangers cuz you just chase them suckers a way. these cut throat crack heads will smoke most my shit then sell wht they can n go buy some rock. i've had about 3500 dollars worth of tools get up and walk out my garage. and about 900 walk out my stash jar. i was so pissed took almost 6 months to replace everything. the stash was the easiest.
> 
> either way tho hommie you would be out your stash. don't you love family.


dam i guess your right, thats fucked up, id snitch on them for that, being a dope head = felony, just as bad as being a grower, they must be on some high potent shit to be taking advantage. If my family was a crack gead id aviod them, move out and cut ties, im aldo a really big built dude with a temper but yea you do got it worse. Good luck with your family dude and stay safe.


----------



## AzNsOuLjAh27 (Aug 28, 2010)

blazin256 said:


> this should pretty much sum up the whole thread.
> [video=youtube;6ihpotdxmfe]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ihpotdxmfe[/video]


hahaha nice


----------



## WanderingGrow (Aug 28, 2010)

i try not to talk to them as much as posible. but i gotta take the good with the bad. the way i look at it my kids, when i actualy decide to have some i'm only 22 right now, will always have a clear pic of what not to do when they see those relitives. Its bad when they steal from you but i do gotta say he could be worse n steal from his kid at least they got food, clothes and a house. believe me if it wasn't for my parents telling me not to i would have broke his neck. messed up when he sells your tools to people you know.

as far as the snitch thing i would rather die then snitch even on a crachead whose done me bogus like that. plus he gots a kid and atleast he takes care of her.

the uncle who took my stash and my tools are two different people too. on is like 40 n lives with hi mom, my grandmother still at 40 years old. the uncle who took my tools was working for a general contractor i know and got fired for stealing, what a coincidence, he's 43.


----------



## Toxsick (Aug 29, 2010)

Alright so you want to sell on campus right well this post will pretty much explain how to sell on campus and how much to buy ounces for and how to sell them back. Also I will discuss fronting. And the pictures below are some ounces I would get fronted I pinched the bag to have some smoke for myself too and I say that this bud is killer shit while its actually less then an ounce I can manage to sell all of it and make 140.Okay bro I'm about to share with you my life story of small time selling and small time profits for big time risks. Pay attention this one is going to be good. It all started at the age of 16 when I took a hit of that first blunt, "man oh man" I thought to myself "what have I been missing all these years." The kid who got me started was a dealer. He was a new kid on the block me and my friends started hangin with him and one day he popped the question " Yall niggas smoke tree?" "Treee?" we all eagerly replied? He then made it clear for us saying "you guys want to get high?" We were noobs at the time and he was like 3 years older then us and we never really been exposed to weed. I have always been eager to experiment with weed,shrooms, and even pills. So me and my closest friend were like "sure we never been high before but we always talked about buying a little bit just to experiment." And then my other friend was like "nah man, I'm out I'll catch yall later." He was always a softy. Anyways after he leaves my friend "E" the dealer pulled out a blunt and then leads us to his back yard where we sat on some chairs. Then he sparked it up and started talking about how to hit the blunt right. He passed it to me and I took a massive hit. I let some of the smoke out and inhaled a second after releasing the smoke like he told us, I was coughing like a mother fucker. Then took another light hit. And passed to my friend "J". After that first hit I got lightheaded and super high. I was trying so hard not to burst out laughing. Then when it came to me again I took light hits because I didint want to cough for 3 minutes straight again. Passed it to J then as soon as he passed it to E, J burst out laughing like an autistic kid, and as soon as he did I followed and both of us where just laughing our asses off for no reason and E just kept hitting the blunt watching us and calling us " fuckin light weights" we were so stoned we didin't even realize E was trying to pass the blunt to us. He said " fuck it I need the rest of this blunt to get fucked up like yall" we obviously didn't care we were to stoned. We started lookin at stuff in the backyard in awe, everything was just so funny and trippy. I remember "E's"dog was licking his own dick and I said I can do that too and we all just laughed and had a great time. rofl I. That was one of the best days of my life. Then after that I started wanting to buy weed so me and my best friend could relive that awesome day again. "E" told us that he would always sell us some good shit and said " never buy from other people they won't hook you up as fat as I will." Anyways we always bought from him, smoked with him, and he basically was getting paid to smoke his own shit with us. After a while "E" was real cool with us he started calling us up when he would smoke, thus we would not always have to buy niks, and dimes every time we wanted to smoke. He would just smoke with us so we got high for free. Then one day E popped the question " a yall niggas wanna make some money?" Me and J said "sure we down for it" He then explained that he was going to front us ounces and quarters and he told us how much to sell that shit for and how not to get caught. You see he was the mentor because he was a real hood nigga. He didn't grow up like a normal suburban white kid. He was raised in the projects where he had to slang to get by he learned from his older brother who was in jail at the time for battery. Anyways he would usually front us ounces of some decent quality mids and say " Alright bitches I want 110$ dollas when yall get done sellin this shit and I dont give a fuck what yall do with it I better get my fuckin money next time yall show up at my crib." And thus a small time seller was born. Now what we used to do is keep the shit at the house and when we were in school we would ask people we knew if they wanted to buy some trees. And most of the damn kids would want nicks and dimes so I would rip small nugs and fold them in notebook paper and just hand it to them. It was high school so no scale was needed I just eyeballed what a dime or nick would look like and made sure it didint look skimpy and just handed them out in folded notebook paper lol! Then I met a friend named "B" who actually had a job and says he would buy ounces every week or every 2 weeks. Thats when I started making some good money. I told all my damn friends who used to buy nicks and dimes my dealer got busted so they wouldint ask me anymore. But I just wanted them to get off my back now that Ive found an ounce buyer. Anyways what I would do is sell the ounces to him for 160$. What I did was Wrap the ounce with layers of notebook paper to where it would look like a doo doo shaped paper ball. Then a layer of aluminum foil and one more sheet of notebook paper, all this to hide the smell. Then I would place the doo doo shaped paper ball in a old binder I used when I was a freshmen in one of the side pockets. I would then take the binder to school and of course no one would assume a whole ounce was in a students binder. But when I brought it to school my heart would beat like a mother fucker. It was just adrenaline carrying this much bud. I would see him in my first period and during the beginning of class while everyones talking and not paying attention I would bring the binder to his desk and say " thanks for the notes" and just walk away. The next day he would give my binder back and I would put an ounce in it and prepare it for next week. and he would even then invite on weekends to go smoke with him. Life was great back then. Lets recap, I would make 50$ like every week or two, smoke free bud with the kid I sold it too. And bam! everyone was happy. Even E was impressed. I would brag to J about how I can sell faster then him lol. He would get mad and say " dude cmon let me sell to some of your customers too I can't find nobody." It was great knowing I have surpassed him. If you guys have a best friend you know What its like to get competitive. Its like we competed over everything lol. He got a Girl before me though but I didin't care because Mary Jane was my new Girl. Then came the downfall, well not really a downfall but a mistake. I got too greedy and reckless and told "E" That I wanted two ounces from now on. "E" said "Damn nigga you think you some bigshot now? How the fuck are gonna manage two ounces?" I told him about "B" who would buy ounces from me I then explained one entire ounce I would sell to him and then I will break up the other ounce for kids who wanted dimes and shit. And boom I told people I was selling again and I started taking quads to school folded in notebook paper and then placed it in a thin folder. I would then just go around class asking kids I knew if they needed dimes or dubz, And when they did I would say meet me in the bathroom after class and I'll give it to you. I would then ask for the money first while we were in class so the trade process would be shorter in the bathroom. At the end of class we have 5 minute intermission to get to our other classes. So between periods we would goto the bathroom and I would break it up in the bathroom stall and he would be in the one next to me and I would fold it in paper and slide it under to his stall and wala! Transaction complete. One day though I felt like a badass and I started to trade this kid a dub infront of a whole bunch of kids in the middle of a class. I just pulled out the folded paper I had the bud in and eyeballed a dub ripped a part of the paper,put the nugs in it and balled it up and threw it across the room at him. And a bunch of kids were just starring at me, I didint think any of them would snitch. This one bitch gave me a real dirty look and I was like shit I might be fucked. My instinct then kicked in I told the kid I sold it to, to ask the teacher to use the bathroom and hide it somewhere in there until the end of school. He did as I commanded and asked for permission to use the bathroom and hid it somewhere. Then when he came back the bitch that was giving me the dirty look went upto the teacher and started saying something to her. At that point I nearly pissed myself. She then makes a phone call and looks at me and I froze from fear. I didint know what to do. 2 minutes later a police officer comes into class and says that the principal wants to see me and the kid who I sold the bud to. I said alright and he then escorted us to the principals office. My bud was in the folder I was carrying. He told me to take my stuff. We got to the office and the principal, assistant principal, and the cop explained to us saying someone reported you guys had drugs on you and we are required to search you. At that moment I almost cried rofl! He starts making us empty out our pockets, take off our shoes, and lift up our shirts. But the funny thing was they never checked my folder lmfao! Its because no one expects their to be bud in a thin little folder. And basically he said we were clean and someone probably misinformed them. And the entire time when they were searching me I just pretended like I did'nt know why they were searching me. Like I was playing dumb. "saying why are we up here being searched? Is this random? I have no idea what your talking about". Saying all this stuff to make them think I'm a good kid. And they just let us go. BAsically I learned you can't be flashy. Be discreet. I told E and J about it after school and we all just smoked and talked about it. And yeah end of story. E no longer lives near me nor does he sell anymore his connection got busted. Anyways if you buy ounces buy for 50 to 30 dollars under the street price. Then sell for 20 to 30 dollars above street price. Lets say you buy an ounce of some real good mids for 120$ thats if you can get good hookups, then sell that for 160 170 say its real good shit, you know be convincing. And have a scale when you start buying those ounces.


----------



## Motorcity Whip (Aug 29, 2010)

SysKonfig said:


> First off all the people giving the OP shit for posting this online, stop being silly. Minds is not "playing with fire" by posting this online. The great thing about the internet (or the really not great thing depending) is it is 100% anonymous. Not to mention I highly doubt the DEA is trollin the forums. Even if they were I don't think they are going to target some college kid trying to sell his first 1/4oz of weed.
> 
> 
> Dude what the fuck are you talking about?! I think you have a really really skewed view of the American pot culture, and the average American cannabis user. It's not 1920 anymore, marijuana isn't just smoked by the "crazed negros" trying to steal all the white women. This kid is talking about selling weed to college kids, probably in Suburbia. There's a big difference between that and selling nic rocks of girl to crack fiends.
> ...


Detroit Stand Up!


----------



## CultivationArt (Aug 29, 2010)

whereever you are mabey 10 bucks gram out here will get you shot haha jk and buds illegal not cause of its prices lol there is no real reason so this nov cali vote yes on 19 do it no but honestly if medical marijuana is avilable
in your state just pay for the eveluation geez the most iv ever scene was 75 its worth it iv been pulled over twice coming home from a despenery and nothing ever happens someone stole 1000s of dollars in parrots from my back yard cause i breed and raise em for pet stores well i filed a police report police had to come in the backyard saw all 12 of my girls and hey guess what they loved it lol asking me how do you grow it lol its not worth getting in trouble for its not


808toker said:


> Blahh blahh blaahhh just grow it yourself dry it bag it sell it $10 a gram. you guys are to serious about herb thats why its illegal. just chill


----------



## CultivationArt (Aug 29, 2010)

wow were are you from dont tell me thats what your selling thats fucked up lol that shit is no mids thats full on stress i can get that crap 30 an oz dont sell that and if you are not no 170 an oz thats nuts but i forgot your not from cali are you you live in the east huh cause then ill completly understand iv seen grams of ok kind bud go for 60 bucks! chicago anyways is cali 20/g 250-350/oz
of some real kush


Toxsick said:


> Alright so you want to sell on campus right well this post will pretty much explain how to sell on campus and how much to buy ounces for and how to sell them back. Also I will discuss fronting. And the pictures below are some ounces I would get fronted I pinched the bag to have some smoke for myself too and I say that this bud is killer shit while its actually less then an ounce I can manage to sell all of it and make 140.Okay bro I'm about to share with you my life story of small time selling and small time profits for big time risks. Pay attention this one is going to be good. It all started at the age of 16 when I took a hit of that first blunt, "man oh man" I thought to myself "what have I been missing all these years." The kid who got me started was a dealer. He was a new kid on the block me and my friends started hangin with him and one day he popped the question " Yall niggas smoke tree?" "Treee?" we all eagerly replied? He then made it clear for us saying "you guys want to get high?" We were noobs at the time and he was like 3 years older then us and we never really been exposed to weed. I have always been eager to experiment with weed,shrooms, and even pills. So me and my closest friend were like "sure we never been high before but we always talked about buying a little bit just to experiment." And then my other friend was like "nah man, I'm out I'll catch yall later." He was always a softy. Anyways after he leaves my friend "E" the dealer pulled out a blunt and then leads us to his back yard where we sat on some chairs. Then he sparked it up and started talking about how to hit the blunt right. He passed it to me and I took a massive hit. I let some of the smoke out and inhaled a second after releasing the smoke like he told us, I was coughing like a mother fucker. Then took another light hit. And passed to my friend "J". After that first hit I got lightheaded and super high. I was trying so hard not to burst out laughing. Then when it came to me again I took light hits because I didint want to cough for 3 minutes straight again. Passed it to J then as soon as he passed it to E, J burst out laughing like an autistic kid, and as soon as he did I followed and both of us where just laughing our asses off for no reason and E just kept hitting the blunt watching us and calling us " fuckin light weights" we were so stoned we didin't even realize E was trying to pass the blunt to us. He said " fuck it I need the rest of this blunt to get fucked up like yall" we obviously didn't care we were to stoned. We started lookin at stuff in the backyard in awe, everything was just so funny and trippy. I remember "E's"dog was licking his own dick and I said I can do that too and we all just laughed and had a great time. rofl I. That was one of the best days of my life. Then after that I started wanting to buy weed so me and my best friend could relive that awesome day again. "E" told us that he would always sell us some good shit and said " never buy from other people they won't hook you up as fat as I will." Anyways we always bought from him, smoked with him, and he basically was getting paid to smoke his own shit with us. After a while "E" was real cool with us he started calling us up when he would smoke, thus we would not always have to buy niks, and dimes every time we wanted to smoke. He would just smoke with us so we got high for free. Then one day E popped the question " a yall niggas wanna make some money?" Me and J said "sure we down for it" He then explained that he was going to front us ounces and quarters and he told us how much to sell that shit for and how not to get caught. You see he was the mentor because he was a real hood nigga. He didn't grow up like a normal suburban white kid. He was raised in the projects where he had to slang to get by he learned from his older brother who was in jail at the time for battery. Anyways he would usually front us ounces of some decent quality mids and say " Alright bitches I want 110$ dollas when yall get done sellin this shit and I dont give a fuck what yall do with it I better get my fuckin money next time yall show up at my crib." And thus a small time seller was born. Now what we used to do is keep the shit at the house and when we were in school we would ask people we knew if they wanted to buy some trees. And most of the damn kids would want nicks and dimes so I would rip small nugs and fold them in notebook paper and just hand it to them. It was high school so no scale was needed I just eyeballed what a dime or nick would look like and made sure it didint look skimpy and just handed them out in folded notebook paper lol! Then I met a friend named "B" who actually had a job and says he would buy ounces every week or every 2 weeks. Thats when I started making some good money. I told all my damn friends who used to buy nicks and dimes my dealer got busted so they wouldint ask me anymore. But I just wanted them to get off my back now that Ive found an ounce buyer. Anyways what I would do is sell the ounces to him for 160$. What I did was Wrap the ounce with layers of notebook paper to where it would look like a doo doo shaped paper ball. Then a layer of aluminum foil and one more sheet of notebook paper, all this to hide the smell. Then I would place the doo doo shaped paper ball in a old binder I used when I was a freshmen in one of the side pockets. I would then take the binder to school and of course no one would assume a whole ounce was in a students binder. But when I brought it to school my heart would beat like a mother fucker. It was just adrenaline carrying this much bud. I would see him in my first period and during the beginning of class while everyones talking and not paying attention I would bring the binder to his desk and say " thanks for the notes" and just walk away. The next day he would give my binder back and I would put an ounce in it and prepare it for next week. and he would even then invite on weekends to go smoke with him. Life was great back then. Lets recap, I would make 50$ like every week or two, smoke free bud with the kid I sold it too. And bam! everyone was happy. Even E was impressed. I would brag to J about how I can sell faster then him lol. He would get mad and say " dude cmon let me sell to some of your customers too I can't find nobody." It was great knowing I have surpassed him. If you guys have a best friend you know What its like to get competitive. Its like we competed over everything lol. He got a Girl before me though but I didin't care because Mary Jane was my new Girl. Then came the downfall, well not really a downfall but a mistake. I got too greedy and reckless and told "E" That I wanted two ounces from now on. "E" said "Damn nigga you think you some bigshot now? How the fuck are gonna manage two ounces?" I told him about "B" who would buy ounces from me I then explained one entire ounce I would sell to him and then I will break up the other ounce for kids who wanted dimes and shit. And boom I told people I was selling again and I started taking quads to school folded in notebook paper and then placed it in a thin folder. I would then just go around class asking kids I knew if they needed dimes or dubz, And when they did I would say meet me in the bathroom after class and I'll give it to you. I would then ask for the money first while we were in class so the trade process would be shorter in the bathroom. At the end of class we have 5 minute intermission to get to our other classes. So between periods we would goto the bathroom and I would break it up in the bathroom stall and he would be in the one next to me and I would fold it in paper and slide it under to his stall and wala! Transaction complete. One day though I felt like a badass and I started to trade this kid a dub infront of a whole bunch of kids in the middle of a class. I just pulled out the folded paper I had the bud in and eyeballed a dub ripped a part of the paper,put the nugs in it and balled it up and threw it across the room at him. And a bunch of kids were just starring at me, I didint think any of them would snitch. This one bitch gave me a real dirty look and I was like shit I might be fucked. My instinct then kicked in I told the kid I sold it to, to ask the teacher to use the bathroom and hide it somewhere in there until the end of school. He did as I commanded and asked for permission to use the bathroom and hid it somewhere. Then when he came back the bitch that was giving me the dirty look went upto the teacher and started saying something to her. At that point I nearly pissed myself. She then makes a phone call and looks at me and I froze from fear. I didint know what to do. 2 minutes later a police officer comes into class and says that the principal wants to see me and the kid who I sold the bud to. I said alright and he then escorted us to the principals office. My bud was in the folder I was carrying. He told me to take my stuff. We got to the office and the principal, assistant principal, and the cop explained to us saying someone reported you guys had drugs on you and we are required to search you. At that moment I almost cried rofl! He starts making us empty out our pockets, take off our shoes, and lift up our shirts. But the funny thing was they never checked my folder lmfao! Its because no one expects their to be bud in a thin little folder. And basically he said we were clean and someone probably misinformed them. And the entire time when they were searching me I just pretended like I did'nt know why they were searching me. Like I was playing dumb. "saying why are we up here being searched? Is this random? I have no idea what your talking about". Saying all this stuff to make them think I'm a good kid. And they just let us go. BAsically I learned you can't be flashy. Be discreet. I told E and J about it after school and we all just smoked and talked about it. And yeah end of story. E no longer lives near me nor does he sell anymore his connection got busted. Anyways if you buy ounces buy for 50 to 30 dollars under the street price. Then sell for 20 to 30 dollars above street price. Lets say you buy an ounce of some real good mids for 120$ thats if you can get good hookups, then sell that for 160 170 say its real good shit, you know be convincing. And have a scale when you start buying those ounces.


----------



## Toxsick (Aug 29, 2010)

CultivationArt said:


> wow were are you from dont tell me thats what your selling thats fucked up lol that shit is no mids thats full on stress i can get that crap 30 an oz dont sell that and if you are not no 170 an oz thats nuts but i forgot your not from cali are you you live in the east huh cause then ill completly understand iv seen grams of ok kind bud go for 60 bucks! chicago anyways is cali 20/g 250-350/oz
> of some real kush


Dude I live in a Town called Shithole Florida, Its about 50 minutes from any real civilized cities. Theres nothing but hillbillys, dirt poor mexicans that pick oranges, And of course no bud! The shit I was selling believe it or not was probably the best thing available in town besides some dro. The town is so small we don't have a movie theater, a mall, all we got is a Wal-mart. And a shit load of farm land. So yeah I'm not in cali so the bud here is suck. But we got a lot of shrooms and the kids arent even into it. Their all snobby rednecks.


----------



## WanderingGrow (Aug 29, 2010)

CultivationArt said:


> wow were are you from dont tell me thats what your selling thats fucked up lol that shit is no mids thats full on stress i can get that crap 30 an oz dont sell that and if you are not no 170 an oz thats nuts but i forgot your not from cali are you you live in the east huh cause then ill completly understand iv seen grams of ok kind bud go for 60 bucks! chicago anyways is cali 20/g 250-350/oz
> of some real kush


i would like to know were in the chi you pay 60 a gram for any kind of kush. most i have ever seen kush go for in my city is 35 for some kush strait out of cali. yeah we do pay more but you get someone to ship/drive 100 pounds for less than 20,000 dollars, thats just the drivers fee. i haven't been able to find one yet. i dont pay more then 450 for an oz and im from chicago so don't try and act like we pay 60 a gram or 800 an oz or some shit. Funny thing i live in chicago but i do have a cali medical card. unfortunatly i cn only get into a few shops because i dont have a cali id


----------



## hippypicker (Aug 29, 2010)

Well the biggest thing with dealing is *honesty* Nothing pisses me off more then stingy dealers and bad customers Get to know someone well before you even let them know you smoke weed and definitely before you offer to sell them some, keep a smaller group of clientèle so you are more organized and have a better idea of what's going on. Establish a friendly relationship with customers and ALWAYS weigh properly and give people what they pay for, ripping people off is the quickest way for your reputation to get around and either way it's bad, either someone says something and you get busted or you have no business. Never tell anyone where you get your product from. Stay under the radar, keep yourself 100% clean in the eyes of your community and police and you should be a success. Oh, another point, respect neighbours and don't have people coming to your "place of business" at insane hours if your neighbours think your not dealing no one should, believe me I've had lots of experience with snoopy, upset neighbours before. Although I'm not a weed "expert" per say this is a pretty much fail proof method to dealing. Just remember that Honestly and Respect of other people will make you a successful dealer.


----------



## kricket53 (Aug 29, 2010)

this thread needs to end. hes gotten all the advice he needs.


----------



## CultivationArt (Aug 30, 2010)

well then i got ripped im from chi and thats what i had to pay and thats how it was i live in cali now but no way thats awsome when i visit chi they tell me im bull shit with my cali med card i cant get in but yea weed out herre is cheap and bomb and easy to grow if you know what your doing but in chi i got ripped


WanderingGrow said:


> i would like to know were in the chi you pay 60 a gram for any kind of kush. most i have ever seen kush go for in my city is 35 for some kush strait out of cali. yeah we do pay more but you get someone to ship/drive 100 pounds for less than 20,000 dollars, thats just the drivers fee. i haven't been able to find one yet. i dont pay more then 450 for an oz and im from chicago so don't try and act like we pay 60 a gram or 800 an oz or some shit. Funny thing i live in chicago but i do have a cali medical card. unfortunatly i cn only get into a few shops because i dont have a cali id


----------



## SeniorRaincloud (Aug 30, 2010)

go through people u trust=)!!! dont go running your mouth if your dealing u have to keep your cool=)!!!


----------



## WanderingGrow (Aug 30, 2010)

i believe it. thats the natue of the game out here. people will sell you some shit out a tree especialy at the taste of chicago. but if you know the right people its not that much more than out there but we do gotta pay to play. i mean it sucks, but id rather pay 400 an oz then smoke some of this mexi-brick shwag that these gang-bangers try to sell you for a stack a pound, when they pay no more than 500 for the garbage. i just gotta save up then im outta here. unless illinois passes their med bill. its on the table for next year still. then i might stay


----------



## kingofqueen (Aug 30, 2010)

Skillz that pay the billz ! If your asking how on here you got no skillz .No skillz = jail


----------



## W Dragon (Aug 30, 2010)

there is lots of advice you could be given regarding this but you need to learn on your own to a certain degree like most things start small and work your way up, friends will probably be your best best and not over pricing it you need it to be cheap enough that you don't have a lot of competition and people will come back. 
there are a few things that are almost universal on the not to do list DON'T:
sell on school or any type of government premises 
to minors
to people you don't know personally
don't carry multiple bags
always use plain bags 
don't keep scales,bags and cannabis together always at separate locations especially between grows you never want plants and scales,bags together always seperate!!!
always money first otherwise if something goes wrong you'll be taking the hit
if moving numbers always best to be done during busy periods when the police don't want to be blocking the roads with un-necessary stop and searches etc + no car full of friends when you have anything on you
keep your mouth shut no matter what it's off your mate, end of discussion
don't rip people off
never let any1 take anything off you if it means taking a beating for the sake of a dollar you take it otherwise they'll line up to rob the soft touch 
don't hang around on street corners waiting for customers if they're not where they are supposed to be at the right time walk on and let them then come to you whether they like it or not
don't have masses of new people coming to your home just like a normal 9-5 try to keep your home life seperate (no working from home if possible)
meeting points should be changed regularly so as to not up set the locals (nothing worse than the thought of possible druggys hanging around outside your house especially if you have children)
change your phone and number regularly for un registered 1's 
no photo's ever 
just a few mate, you'll need to be mindful and aware of what you are doing if you walk this path not to mention it's not always sunshine and flowers some people will try to take advantage and steal from you and there's also the people that like to try to intimidate others especially if there's a gain for them, the downside is most probs are met with either violence or arrest depending on the people and area so be prepared for both unless you just stick to your friends which is what i'd reccomend unless the above doesn't worry you mate


----------



## W Dragon (Aug 30, 2010)

i also should add if your planning on dealing plan on getting caught, i know it sounds counter productive and shitty but keeping everything seperate as mentioned above will save headaches and possibly prison time depending on where you are. a couple of grams will be alot easier to explain and walk away from rather than ounces with bags and scales. hopefully the law won't come knocking but better safe than sorry, if your planning on selling small make sure the headaches are small if it does go tits up mate


----------



## CultivationArt (Aug 30, 2010)

bud is about to be straight up legel out here lol


WanderingGrow said:


> i believe it. thats the natue of the game out here. people will sell you some shit out a tree especialy at the taste of chicago. but if you know the right people its not that much more than out there but we do gotta pay to play. i mean it sucks, but id rather pay 400 an oz then smoke some of this mexi-brick shwag that these gang-bangers try to sell you for a stack a pound, when they pay no more than 500 for the garbage. i just gotta save up then im outta here. unless illinois passes their med bill. its on the table for next year still. then i might stay


----------



## dr. greenthumbz (Aug 30, 2010)

Damn boy, y'all muhfuckaz giv this tard three pages, dumbasses like this need to be shunned from the start. If u have to ask u r not cut out for it kid. If u proceed have fun in the pen cuz that's where goofies like u end up. Y'all must be bored as hell to keep this thread goin. (Lmao, I'm doing it too, fukit)

Fukit, hit a lick cop sumshit and serve serve serve,
Thumbz


----------



## WanderingGrow (Aug 30, 2010)

more stoned than bored, plus there is some funny shit in this thread. as far as cali going completely legal go prop 19 if it does im movin in a heart beat.


----------



## blueberrykush1995 (Aug 30, 2010)

*This is why I dont sell anymore!!! To many little fuckers*

All I got to say is thats why you carry brass knuckel but 4 guys one time mugged me in a drugdeal they snatched my dub bag of weed and started run to there car.. I ran after them ready and pumped up ready to crack some bitches up reamember now I was by myself against 4 guys!! Well they tryed getting in the car I go for the driver I wouldnt let him get in the car I grabbed him yanked his ass out of the car and started beating the mess out of him!! this shit was happening in my frontyard/driveway.. While I was beating the mess out of the driver one other dude that jumped in the passenger seat he jumped ut fast pull me off his friend threw the baggy of weed bck at me they got bck in the car terrified!!! Anddd then I remembered I had my knuckes in my pocket haha I put them bitches on and punched that niggas window out he speeded off!!! That was one of my bad times!!


----------



## coldme (Aug 30, 2010)

are you 4real


Minds3t said:


> I will not post my name for privacy reasons, so just call me jay.
> 
> I've been smoking weed for 2 years now, I started smoking regs and then moved on to some grade A if not B+ grade weed. People have told me they've smoked the same strain but not as strong as mine, so I know I'm smoking fire stuff.
> 
> ...


----------



## NoobGrower416 (Aug 31, 2010)

12345678910


----------



## NoobGrower416 (Aug 31, 2010)

12345678910


----------



## nl3004.kind (Aug 31, 2010)

also: dime stretching is f-ing stupid! you don't want to rip your friends "aka your walking advertisements" off, scales are cheap, and you can only rip someone off once... then they'll never trust you again... set yourself apart by giving full weight, extra whatever, premium buds as opposed to more of the same crap everyone is trying to get away with, and you'll get a good rep in the set... don't listen to these fools, they want you to go nowhere... the risk of someone coming back to you about being light is real, and then what are you going to say "oh, sorry, i didn't respect you enough to weigh it properly?" think before you go listening to these fools...


----------



## kricket53 (Aug 31, 2010)

nl3004.kind said:


> also: dime stretching is f-ing stupid! you don't want to rip your friends "aka your walking advertisements" off, scales are cheap, and you can only rip someone off once... then they'll never trust you again... set yourself apart by giving full weight, extra whatever, premium buds as opposed to more of the same crap everyone is trying to get away with, and you'll get a good rep in the set... don't listen to these fools, they want you to go nowhere... the risk of someone coming back to you about being light is real, and then what are you going to say "oh, sorry, i didn't respect you enough to weigh it properly?" think before you go listening to these fools...


 hes right. plus, if you rip people off, you'll be more likely to get snitched on. sell good weed at a decent price, you won't have to worry about that.


----------



## NoobGrower416 (Aug 31, 2010)

you dont rip off friends...people you dont know, and if you dont have the heart dont do it.


----------



## neenie1956 (Aug 31, 2010)

Minds3t said:


> I will not post my name for privacy reasons, so just call me jay.
> 
> I've been smoking weed for 2 years now, I started smoking regs and then moved on to some grade A if not B+ grade weed. People have told me they've smoked the same strain but not as strong as mine, so I know I'm smoking fire stuff.
> 
> ...


Hi, Jay...

Some folks in this arena are just rude...don't pay any attention to them. If you want to grow for a living and don't want to end up in prison, I strongly suggest you check out whether or not your locale is a medical marijuana state with the appropriate laws to protect you. Then get your medical records in order making sure they reflect conditions that would benefit from therapeutic cannabis, i.e., migraines; glaucoma; loss of appetite; chronic pain; and insomnia (to name a few) and find yourself a reputable doctor licensed to recommend medical cannabis. We boast several wonderful 215 doctors here in northern California. An appointment for a first-time MM patient can be a little expensive...at least here in northern California...averaging around $150 (I know they're a bit less expensive in southern California and a bit more expensive in the SF Bay area) and yearly renewals average around $100-125...but they are well worth it! The next step is to purchase "top-shelf" reading material such as the "Marijuana Grower's Handbook" by Dr. Ed Rosenthal ($29.95) and/or "Marijuana Horticulture: The Indoor/Outdoor Medical Grower's Bible" by Jorge Cervantes ($29.95). Both of these books are excellent and will answer pretty much all of your questions. They helped me out tremendously when I was starting out. Any questions you have that these two books don't address, can be researched on the internet. I hope this helps. Good luck to you, dear. Neenie


----------



## NoobGrower416 (Aug 31, 2010)

12345678910


----------



## Retris (Sep 1, 2010)

Buy a scale. Buy an ounce. Sell G's, 1/8's and quarters. It doesn't really matter if you have bags or not and might possibly be better if you get raided that they arent there. haha Sell to friends and it usually branches itself out. People are always asking where the bud is...


----------



## nl3004.kind (Sep 1, 2010)

NoobGrower416 said:


> If you have premo buds you don't give full 1.0's anyway...where have you been? in a box? if you're chopping an ounce of a strain that would normally go for 320 you're going to lose 40$ giving proper counts.


and that is the only proven method to establish yourself as unscrupulous... seriously, think before you "contribute"... noob


----------



## CultivationArt (Sep 1, 2010)

dude your a fuckin idiot NO ONE I MEAN NO ONE will ever pick up from you you must be some broke ass fool who smokes to much tryin to score extra cash i weigh out 1.3s all fuckin day 20 a g 60 an 8th rippin fools off just get you into more shit espessily out here in la
i dare you to ripp someoff out here even if its the homie youll prolly still get jumped and jacked and if you pick up 320 an oz witch out here is premum buds 20 a gram times 28 thats 560 off just grams your never losing money 8 8ths in an oz=480 still stacking it up
i range between 450-600 an oz and about 2900-3200 a half p do the math noob grower your a noob exactly and should not be sellin buds


NoobGrower416 said:


> If you have premo buds you don't give full 1.0's anyway...where have you been? in a box? if you're chopping an ounce of a strain that would normally go for 320 you're going to lose 40$ giving proper counts.


----------



## Thor1911 (Sep 1, 2010)

SoonCome said:


> 1. You are getting a quarter to become a drug dealer, thats some serious weight. Tell your grower buddy to lend you a shipping frigate.
> 2. Set up shop in a Port City, like LA or Miami. You are getting a quarter after all, maybe both coasts would keep the heat to a minimum.You can live on your boat.
> 3. Secure locations? Your buddys will be doing the selling. Pay a bum $20 and have him show up when your army of street dealers brings you your cake. Have the bum whisper something in your ear, and then beat the shit out of him where your soldiers can see. Tell your soldiers he came up short.
> 4. Weve spent the $20 profit you were going to make on beating up the bum. Give 1 of your soldiers a half gram, tell them its a gram. They are afraid of your crazy kingpin ass now! Remember?
> ...


+rep'ed lmfao


----------



## NoobGrower416 (Sep 1, 2010)

CultivationArt said:


> dude your a fuckin idiot NO ONE I MEAN NO ONE will ever pick up from you you must be some broke ass fool who smokes to much tryin to score extra cash i weigh out 1.3s all fuckin day 20 a g 60 an 8th rippin fools off just get you into more shit espessily out here in la
> i dare you to ripp someoff out here even if its the homie youll prolly still get jumped and jacked and if you pick up 320 an oz witch out here is premum buds 20 a gram times 28 thats 560 off just grams your never losing money 8 8ths in an oz=480 still stacking it up
> i range between 450-600 an oz and about 2900-3200 a half p do the math noob grower your a noob exactly and should not be sellin buds



20$ a gram doesnt fly here, so just do 10$ a 0.5-0.6, simple adjustment that works for customers who have less money but wanna try premo. its the exact same thing but you're gonna flame me? lol, its alot easier to hand sum1 a 0.6 for 10 than a 1.2 for 20.


----------



## socalbuddha420 (Sep 1, 2010)

Minds3t said:


> I will not post my name for privacy reasons, so just call me jay.
> 
> I've been smoking weed for 2 years now, I started smoking regs and then moved on to some grade A if not B+ grade weed. People have told me they've smoked the same strain but not as strong as mine, so I know I'm smoking fire stuff.
> 
> ...





wtf is wrong with you?stick to your day job dummy.I could track you down and have you arrested and im not even a cop so why post this on here.you should be banned for this type of shit now go and do something else like read a fucking book its people like you that go and make stoners and growers look bad cause you posted the dumbest shit i have ever read on the internet and i think you owe every1 on here an apology


----------



## NoobGrower416 (Sep 1, 2010)

12345678910


----------



## NoobGrower416 (Sep 1, 2010)

socalbuddha420 said:


> wtf is wrong with you?stick to your day job dummy.I could track you down and have you arrested and im not even a cop so why post this on here.you should be banned for this type of shit now go and do something else like read a fucking book its people like you that go and make stoners and growers look bad cause you posted the dumbest shit i have ever read on the internet and i think you owe every1 on here an apology


how the heck can u track people down and have them arrested off a forum post? I think every police service would have a crazy geek squad selecting raid targets if that was the case...


----------



## CultivationArt (Sep 1, 2010)

were are you from first of all and hell yea ima burn your ass straight to ash your an idiot you dont ripp fools off.
and i do 5 dollars .3 so it works and we have REAL PREMOS like staight hash on bud premium and people out here dont nick and dime it its usally the full zip or a half and when i say zip i mean 30g on the scale no snitchin or complaining
they always come back and when it comes down to blunts and full gs 1.5s and .7s + you just said stretch the dime out
witch means you not doing .6 and 1.2s your prolly giving .4s and .9s no ones down with that its just sad for people without
there med


gram doesnt fly here, so just do 10$ a 0.5-0.6, simple adjustment that works for customers who have less money but wanna try premo. its the exact same thing but you're gonna flame me? lol, its alot easier to hand sum1 a 0.6 for 10 than a 1.2 for 20.[/QUOTE]


----------



## nl3004.kind (Sep 2, 2010)

boy oh boy, we got us a real bumper crop of gangsters here...


----------



## johnnyweeseed (Sep 2, 2010)

you get ur customers from the people you know that you smoke with you been smoking for to years i bet you hooked up with some real stoners if the product is as good as you are saying than you can sell half quarters for sixty-five and your clients will love it just remember tha when your getting off to a fresh start so it will be slow at first but hang in there it will pick up


----------



## CultivationArt (Sep 2, 2010)

honestly selling bud should be examined by a close friend frist so youv been around it if you know nothing
about it it prolly would be best if you just stayed a smoker and get a meds card so if you do get raided youll be on the most part safe


----------



## CultivationArt (Sep 2, 2010)

and if you refering to me no i dont sell weed i grow it then hand off to people who then do sell it
safe fast and garenteed income. and i talk to 3 people thats it my closest of all FRIENDS not homies


johnnyweeseed said:


> you get ur customers from the people you know that you smoke with you been smoking for to years i bet you hooked up with some real stoners if the product is as good as you are saying than you can sell half quarters for sixty-five and your clients will love it just remember tha when your getting off to a fresh start so it will be slow at first but hang in there it will pick up


----------



## x Scarface x (Sep 4, 2010)

Hmm well i haven't done much selling, only 2 & 1/2 Oz and i don't do it all the time unless i need money for various things..
Firstly you need links, people you know who smoke the good stuff
Secondly, you need to know what weights to sell your stuff at for example... a quater is 7 grams (were i come from anyway).
Thirdly, buy yourself a gun/weapon of some sort, not being funny but you sound like the kind of guy i would rob dry, seen as your asking how to ' deal '

No offence dude but writing this is making you sound preetyy stupid, just offer it to everyone who you know smokes green..
Give them big amounts at the start like packing a bag more than you usually would then get smaller and smaller as you progress
Also i found that lying about what type of .... it is increases sales till someone who knows there stuff comes along ... lol

You said you want a decent cash flow... for that you'll need good 'links' .. people who have connections or sell ' bulk amounts ' bit like macro in the uk (wholesale store) 
So if i was you i would buy a quater first .. £40/$80 +/-, from that you can make double, maybe even more than what you paid so try that


----------



## New Grower 420 (Sep 4, 2010)

buy a $100 oz wont be the greatest shit but you can take that $100 and make it 200-250 if portiond correctly.start small and work your way up.


----------



## x Scarface x (Sep 4, 2010)

New Grower 420 said:


> buy a $100 oz wont be the greatest shit but you can take that $100 and make it 200-250 if portiond correctly.start small and work your way up.


i dont think anyone would buy that cheap crap though unless you give double the average amount .....


----------



## ftpstrangr (Sep 4, 2010)

Minds3t said:


> I will not post my name for privacy reasons, so just call me jay.
> 
> I've been smoking weed for 2 years now, I started smoking regs and then moved on to some grade A if not B+ grade weed. People have told me they've smoked the same strain but not as strong as mine, so I know I'm smoking fire stuff.
> 
> ...


You are going to get all your shit jacked. I've seen it happen so many times now. Qp there, pound on a different day, ounces, half ounces, etc etc. Don't even try and sell. Your best shot is to grow some dank and sell it to someone who already has their clients worked out. You won't make SHIT middle manning ounces. TRUST ME.


----------



## nl3004.kind (Sep 4, 2010)

ftpstrangr said:


> You are going to get all your shit jacked. I've seen it happen so many times now. Qp there, pound on a different day, ounces, half ounces, etc etc. Don't even try and sell. Your best shot is to grow some dank and sell it to someone who already has their clients worked out. You won't make SHIT middle manning ounces. TRUST ME.


but where does it get good middling? elbows? 10 packs? 50 packs? everyone has a different opinion as to what is good money... some people don't want the heat that comes with big numbers... if you're middling zips, most cops won't even take the time book you let alone the paperwork... it is safer, even if the margins are lower, and there is less return on investment... i know some dudes who don't even consider it a deal until you're talking about kilobricks... think about that... most people wouldn't even know where to *put* all that weed, let alone merchandise it...


----------



## ftpstrangr (Sep 4, 2010)

nl3004.kind said:


> but where does it get good middling? elbows? 10 packs? 50 packs? everyone has a different opinion as to what is good money... some people don't want the heat that comes with big numbers... if you're middling zips, most cops won't even take the time book you let alone the paperwork... it is safer, even if the margins are lower, and there is less return on investment... i know some dudes who don't even consider it a deal until you're talking about kilobricks... think about that... most people wouldn't even know where to *put* all that weed, let alone merchandise it...


Lol if he had access of 10lbs to move he wouldn't be asking how. You pretty much answered your own question.


> even if the margins are lower, and there is less return on investment.


. Of course if you can move weight you start to make more money. But do you have $20,000 for 10lbs?


----------



## nl3004.kind (Sep 4, 2010)

well now stranger, there's dealing and then there is dealing... if he knew anything he wouldn't be asking for advice now would he??? but the basics remain the same... actually to me i think if you think back to when you started, there were times when you asked yourself, "how can i get rid of all this stuff without getting pinched?"... lol


----------



## ftpstrangr (Sep 5, 2010)

It gives me chills thinking people are asking how sell weed online. It's basics. I don't like stoners in jail.


----------



## NoobGrower416 (Sep 7, 2010)

watch a few crime flicks


----------



## 1gamma45 (Sep 7, 2010)

I wont tell you how to deal. I will tell you what I have seen over the last 18 years I have been smoking. I have seen countless dealers come and go. I have seen more busts and had more dry times then I care to remember I has also sat in a room smoking blunt after blunt with 15 30gal glad trashbags filled with cronic. Of all the 18 years only 1 person I deal with has been able to make money selling weed and not get caught for 18 year in the same city in the same state in the same house.

Why?. They are no some smuc looking for a fast buck. They only provide for thier family and closest friends. Once you step outside that safety zone its only a matter of time b4 you will get busted.


----------



## ftpstrangr (Sep 7, 2010)

1gamma45 said:


> I wont tell you how to deal. I will tell you what I have seen over the last 18 years I have been smoking. I have seen countless dealers come and go. I have seen more busts and had more dry times then I care to remember I has also sat in a room smoking blunt after blunt with 15 30gal glad trashbags filled with cronic. Of all the 18 years only 1 person I deal with has been able to make money selling weed and not get caught for 18 year in the same city in the same state in the same house.
> 
> Why?. They are no some smuc looking for a fast buck. They only provide for thier family and closest friends. Once you step outside that safety zone its only a matter of time b4 you will get busted.


Thank you! I knew others had to have seen this fail.


----------



## keller420 (Sep 7, 2010)

customers-when you see someone you know/trust who blaze, just say yo, call me if you need something
on campus-bathrooms lol if you really wanna see on campus, its a bad idea. of campus, your house
third question doesnt make sense
flush it if you have time, never carry more than an ounce on you in canada, and keep it in one bag


----------



## WhateverOne (Sep 8, 2010)

Minds3t said:


> Yeah I'm serious about the business, I don't find it too hard but I'd like to know a few things before hand. And ofcourse I wouldn't front anyone that's like rule number one lol
> 
> I can't grow my own shit at the moment  so how soon would I see a nice cash flow? *decent.


Fast if you dont smoke it up yourself..


----------



## April weed (Sep 8, 2010)

You pay 80 $ a quarter ? that's terrible. 
I can get a quarter for 30 $

A good tip for selling is having who ever is going to buy from you smoke a bowl or take a puff right there in front of you... That way an under cover cop can not have you charged in a court of law. 
It dose not have to be a lot just a small puff will do. The buyer wont usually mind... Just until you get to know who's cool

Happy selling !


----------



## thoughts (Sep 8, 2010)

April weed said:


> You pay 80 $ a quarter ? that's terrible.
> I can get a quarter for 30 $
> 
> A good tip for selling is having who ever is going to buy from you smoke a bowl or take a puff right there in front of you... That way an under cover cop can not have you charged in a court of law.
> ...


I don't think that rule applies to informants, but still good info. Most of the time, it would apply.


----------



## Zootime (Sep 8, 2010)

Its faily easy in the uk if you have friends who smoke, but i couldn't tell you for usa as its a totally different kettle of fish.


----------



## stankyleg69 (Sep 11, 2010)

The money is made on the buy not on the sell. This applies to practically everything in life. 

Secondly, selling pot to college kids is a terrible idea. You do realize they have futures in front of them? How many would turn and make a controlled buy when faced with the thought their parents might find out where their student aid money is going? Let other people worry about selling drugs and concentrate on what you are in school for... an education.

Stick with me, kid. You'll go far!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 11, 2010)

Yeah i agree just keep your head in the books because you obviously dont know what you are doing if you had to make a thread on how to sell pot...ROTFLMFAO


----------



## stankyleg69 (Sep 11, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Yeah i agree just keep your head in the books because you obviously dont know what you are doing if you had to make a thread on how to sell pot...ROTFLMFAO


You don't have to be like that, bro. For the sake of keeping the vibrations lifted, I would say it is not tc's fault. Selling pot has been glamorized in recent years through the media, specifically, Hollywood. The lure of big money will always bring those down on their luck to the notion, but it is Hollywood that sells you this the most.

I believe that the world does need good dealers while prohibition and the war on drugs is occurring. The problem is many of the dealers and people associated with this lifestyle become prisoners of war and can turn states evidence on the guy above them at the drop of the hat. Considering such small returns one see's off selling drugs to begin with, and stacked comparably next to the things that "could" happen, I can't of good conscious recommend that line of work to anyone. The tricks that leo use are simple and as old as time; divide, conquer. In this regard, that would imply confidential informants. It is not fair to anyone, and yet it is still highly effective today. Again, I don't recommend to anyone selling any drug as a career path as it seems very short sided. Splitting up an ounce 4 ways between your buddies is a different story though.

Again, stay strong and stick with school. If you put half the focus into making an A in a class and doing well on the lsat as many do on selling drugs, you could be a huge asset to the war on drugs from a different angle. Why not become a lawyer and help the cause that way? Countless people are arrested every year and none of them belong in jail. Help them, raise your vibration, grow your own, and worry about money later in life. Sucks being poor, that's why people work hard to get out.

/rant


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 11, 2010)

stankyleg69 said:


> You don't have to be like that, bro. For the sake of keeping the vibrations lifted, I would say it is not tc's fault. Selling pot has been glamorized in recent years through the media, specifically, Hollywood. The lure of big money will always bring those down on their luck to the notion, but it is Hollywood that sells you this the most.
> 
> I believe that the world does need good dealers while prohibition and the war on drugs is occurring. The problem is many of the dealers and people associated with this lifestyle become prisoners of war and can turn states evidence on the guy above them at the drop of the hat. Considering such small returns one see's off selling drugs to begin with, and stacked comparably next to the things that "could" happen, I can't of good conscious recommend that line of work to anyone. The tricks that leo use are simple and as old as time; divide, conquer. In this regard, that would imply confidential informants. It is not fair to anyone, and yet it is still highly effective today. Again, I don't recommend to anyone selling any drug as a career path as it seems very short sided. Splitting up an ounce 4 ways between your buddies is a different story though.
> 
> ...


 Thats a nice way of putting it.


----------



## cruzere120 (Sep 11, 2010)

Really you should sell books or somthin, your goin ta end up in Jail


----------



## anonymuss (Sep 13, 2010)

whitebombs said:


> Jay. ok your drug dealer name is Jay Dog. thats more trill. anyways let me answer your questions correctly. don't listen do what these amateurs have to say.
> 
> how do I get customers? - dial random numbers with your area code and ask them if they want to buy. also walmart parking lots are the best place to pick up new clientèle.
> 
> ...


tard .


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 13, 2010)

I would like to know what and how he does it.It just sounds funny for someone to ask how to sell something.


----------



## littleflavio (Sep 18, 2010)

AzNsOuLjAh27 said:


> first of all a quarter can be sold from 80-120 bucks and if its really good it might be 5-10 dollars more (aim for 105-110 since you say you got that fire). Or you can make little dimes for such a small about make them .6 - .7 dimes. Re-up with that money. Also if you know the grower then tell him to hook you up a little if your boys with him, and let him know you're selling now, you can also take weight off of him, by working for him so he doesn't have to the shit, you do. a quarter is really hard to work with b/c its so little.


yeah and if u get caught? your dealer would hunt you if you get out off jail thinking you snitched on him


----------



## littleflavio (Sep 18, 2010)

just get a real job and save money, then start planting your own weed to sell. work in a skateboard shop or something that you know that most customers probably smokes weed. but dude just get a real job it pays more than selling weed.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 18, 2010)

littleflavio said:


> just get a real job and save money, then start planting your own weed to sell. work in a skateboard shop or something that you know that most customers probably smokes weed. but dude just get a real job it pays more than selling weed.


Well put.The money might look good up front but if you do the math a job works to your advantage.


----------



## LetricBud (Sep 18, 2010)

Sounds like you have a need to sell....But We're sort of against selling illegally...Am I right guys?

Also sounds like you lack the experience needed to sell safely and intelligently.

Anyone who has the experience of a seasoned smoker/buyer...would know exactly what to do...I'd recommend continuing smoking for a few more years...Learn some lessons...take some losses...Then you'll have the know-how.


----------



## hinesc6 (Sep 18, 2010)

when can i sign up for drug dealing 101 ?? 
the game is hard if you tryna move weight..you will take your losses of being robbed or your connect not pulling through so you cant move stuff but only sell if you know what your doing because a cop would laugh if he saw this...and you know once you get in the game its gonna be hard to get out..


----------



## windytodai (Sep 18, 2010)

dude, here it is. Have you thought about the dispensaries? If you got a 'card' you can get into their offices and ask to speak to the manager to see if their willing to buy your weed. They will determine if its good weed or not and you better know what quality you got and they will either reject or buy your weed. That's the safest way to do business. Outside of that you shouldn't be asking online. Ask your dealer.


----------



## Dmitri Medvedev (Nov 7, 2010)

Counter Intelligence, Drop Spot's, Counter Measure Choke Point's, Logistics, Intelligence Gathering, Human Research, Sabotage. etc. 
You have to learn EVERYTHING about your enemy, in your case LE. 
These are my words of wisdom.
StaySafe


----------



## Mudslide9791 (Nov 7, 2010)

I've read alot of bashing and alot of help in this thread. Always amusing reading stuff like this. I'm just wondering why anyone would want to be a "dealer". You risk too much running the streets and who the hell would want to chop up ounces into small bags to carry around. I just find this ridiculous.... 

To be constructive about your endeavor I'll tell you a little bit about my plan. You can knock it or try it, doesn't matter to me. I don't smoke marijuana but I have a ton of very close knit friends who do. These folks are older and have old connects. Everyone is tight knit and and they don't run the streets dealing piddly dope bags. I'm working on my first grow using a separate flower/veg area. I have it set up that I will wholesale my entire harvest to one of my friends who also deals in brick weed. He buys his brick from whoever he buys it from, this isn't my concern, just as his client list isn't my concern. My concern is offloading my 1/4lb give or take harvest in one shot to somebody I've known for a very long time. The deal I've worked out is $200 per ounce if he buys the entire harvest or $275 per ounce if he buys by the ounce. This just happens to be my deal as in this area premium sensi can run upwards of $400 an ounce. It's a win win here for both of us. No running the streets, no bagging up anything under an ounce and no making multiple runs. This is not dealing, this is supplying. You don't want to be a "dealer", you want to be a supplier and offload to 1 person who can take care of getting rid of it without you being involved. As I dial in my growing, I'll make more money due to bigger yields, but it isn't a get rich quick scheme at all. It's a hobby that has a return on the time/money invested. I will always work my full time job, thats what pays the bills =)

Good Luck!


----------



## je$ter (Nov 7, 2010)

Get a job. Pay the bills with that job. Grow your play money. 
I play it the same way as* Mudslide. *I deliver 2oz at a time -state mmj regs-. If they want 1/4 - half lb. they get it at $200. Only 2 oz- $250. Just like Costco-buy in bulk to save money. 
And only grow top shelf strain - no schwag.
Oh and most important - to make a constant profit you need a system. If you want to harvest once a month you need 4 sets of plants 1 month apart in age. 
Good luck!


----------



## Vices (Nov 7, 2010)

*Find a grower or grow yourself. *It's the only way your going to make good cash doing it.

Do spots and contract enforcement, sell pounds.. or at least ounces to make worthwhile cash.


----------



## HghFlyrJD1 (Nov 7, 2010)

Oh MAN YOU CANT BE SERIOUS>>>DONT DO IT MAN,YOUR GONNA WASTE YOUR MOMS LAWYER MONEY.


----------



## RawBudzski (Nov 7, 2010)

1st off your an idiot. If you want to learn to sell without getting your ass arrested, or jacked. You need to be familiar with it and people who smoke it iE.Friends for years. cause if you dont know your Shyyt of top oh Boy. Their is no REAL WAY TO SELL weed. you have to be in the position, you dont just pick a corner like in the movies. you have to be smart. Real Sellers dont need to sell to strangers, their life just happened to endup that way selling to long term friends & true connections. You cannot BUY trust with money weed or your beautiful mug. So anyone you meet is just another Risk. Best bet? Start chiefing dro to yourself learn to eyeball ammounts.Grow it yourself to get the knowledge now and whala in a few years.. new man.. if your friends arnt potheads yet.. make them or find some to create relationships with ^^.


----------



## beardo (Nov 7, 2010)

[youtube]KVCXzdmsLEE[/youtube]


----------



## Ku$hc0Wb0Y (Nov 8, 2010)

dude go get a job a wackaronlds


----------



## Passafire (Nov 13, 2010)

this was probably a troll anyway... 
You need to know what you're doing before you start doing it to avoid learning by your mistakes. generally its not a good idea in the long run to sell small quantities of drugs. the risk is far greater than the reward. if you're selling dime bags of premo buds that means you'll be going through 54 different transactions to go thru an ounce? not worth it. don't sell to people you don't know. it's that simple. it might seem appealing to be that guy who has the best weed who all the stoners you know buy from, but you're also putting your name out there way too much. you're basically a cop magnet. the key is lie low, don't sell to too many people, don't try to be on top. there is plenty of room for dumber greedier dealers to get caught. let them serve as an example. trust me, if you keep it to your boys and have even 5 people who regularly buy from you, you will turn profit and still smoke every day. 

BUT, you need to accept the risk and know the consequences, it comes right along with the game. as with many other things in life, risk and reward go hand in hand


----------



## harveyjarvey (Nov 13, 2010)

NoobGrower416 said:


> 12345678910


I assume you are referring to: The Ten Crack Commandments... 

The best advice is don't. In the long run it will almost definately end up costing you more in legal fees etc.


----------



## RawBudzski (Nov 13, 2010)

rip big l


----------



## themoose (Nov 13, 2010)

this is just retarded, and this kids gonna end up in jail, and guess who's payin for this kids meals? Taxpayers


----------



## RawBudzski (Nov 13, 2010)

WOOO its a MOOSE MAN !


----------



## nl3004.kind (Nov 14, 2010)

it sure is... lol to raw budski...


----------



## newgrowboxgrower (Nov 16, 2010)

@ hippypicker lol yeah, dont be the drug dealer that works at the liquor store, who sells roofis instead of ecstasy like black doug! ha ha


----------



## rhino1111 (Nov 26, 2010)

best way to make money chopping is buy a quarter. sell it to someone then jack it back, and repeat, until nobody buys off you anymore. you can make alot of money off 7grams


----------



## Jer La Mota (Nov 26, 2010)

how do I get customers? ( I can't just ask anyone to buy ) - no comment
secure locations for the exchange? ( off and on campus ) - campus? who said anything about school grounds? loolz (cop)
a quarter is 80$ how would I make profit from that? ( math.. ) - if your dealer upped his price, would you understand that he makes MORE profit ?
and in the case I get busted, how do I get rid of it? ( eat it?? ) - if you're busted, its because they caught you WITH the drugs ..

Your basically asking the ppl of this site to do a survey for you, if you were a cop (which you are), you'd have an understanding of where med users, DEALERS, stoners hang out .. 
You'd then follow there posts (as specially if there location is posted) and scan for similarities .. maybe ?? I would.
Are you a cop? you're too innocent for a first timer.


----------



## Milner (Nov 28, 2010)

... basically,

"hey my name is Mr X, that is not my real name, you don't need my real name. Want to buy some weed?"
"Police!!!! PUT YOU HANDS BEHIND YOUR HEAD!!!"
"OMFG OMFG OMFG OMFG MY FIRST TIME!!!"
"psyche, yeah man i'll take oz."
"safe, here you go."
"ty mate"
"yer no probs"
"sorry about the mace and everything."
"dont worry about it, dont smoke it all at once"
"no promises"
"mmkay heres my number gimme a call if you need more"
"will do mate."
"bye"
"bye"

but seriously, you call yourself police... i've infiltrated this forum far better than you. muahahahahaha all these stoners are gonna get there cummupence.*

*i'm not police... im just really bored (stoned..) and ive just watched Cops With Cameras...


----------



## King Dingaling (Dec 3, 2010)

Like Al Pacino said in Scarface...... THE WORLD IS YOURS..... anything you want just get it... dont 4get dont get to greedy or you'll regret it... but yeah growing your own is where the money is at.


----------



## mstegal2 (Dec 10, 2010)

irishwyrick said:


> if you have to ask you don't need to be doing it. I'm not trying to be a dick but if you cant figure it out on your own your too dumb to be doing it. i dont mean to come off harsh i just dont want to see you get locked up because you tryed to do something you know nothing about



most people learn from someone so why be mean? when i was in high school i learned so he should too. the first thing to learn is that it's not worth it unless you never get caught/robbed. wont happen most likely. get another job because you could mess up school, etc

BUT if you really wanna i'd start by not selling to anyone you dont know. NEVER go on or within 1000ft of campus [the stadium/housing counts as well]. only keep like 3/4 of an ounce at once and NEVER in your domecile. just go get more if you need. trust me, people rob. and please keep your scale and everything else in your house absolutely clean. i cant tell you how many roaches i found under the couch cleaning yesterday. the cops will use whatever they can get. most important, if you get arrested, don't say anything.


----------



## themoose (Dec 14, 2010)

mstegal2 said:


> most people learn from someone so why be mean? when i was in high school i learned so he should too. the first thing to learn is that it's not worth it unless you never get caught/robbed. wont happen most likely. get another job because you could mess up school, etc
> 
> BUT if you really wanna i'd start by not selling to anyone you dont know. NEVER go on or within 1000ft of campus [the stadium/housing counts as well]. only keep like 3/4 of an ounce at once and NEVER in your domecile. just go get more if you need. trust me, people rob. and please keep your scale and everything else in your house absolutely clean. i cant tell you how many roaches i found under the couch cleaning yesterday. the cops will use whatever they can get. most important, if you get arrested, don't say anything.



Don't you love it when your cleaning and there's just a bombardment of the shadiest paraphernalia...Having a lot of people roll through over the years sometimes I'll go through a major cleaning i find alll SORTS of baggies and roaches and carpet weed, even beer cans turned into pipes and shit stuffed under one of the couches...hahaha a few times i actually found like Full bags that somehow just slipped through the crack...1/8's and dubs and shit...funnny shit


----------



## highguy23 (Jan 20, 2011)

-only chop to trusted people, less heat
- know the spots/ areas you chop in and dont bait out yourself chillin there on the reg
-if the kush your picking up is pricey, your gonna have chince a bit, intill you start chopping large weight


----------



## FrankDank420 (Feb 1, 2011)

You posted the question because you´re looking for an answer. We all have to start somewhere, I was where you are many years ago.

How to get customers? Look around, search, show your merch, you don´t show you don´t sell. You see a group of smokers walk right up to them and get in there. Let them know. Look for females that love to party they will plug you in with the scene.

Secure Locations for exchange- private property, houses, apartments, anywhere away from the public space. you can do it in public such as gas stations or on the street, but you have to be slick and keep on moving. In a private sceneario you can weigh it out and session, more relaxed and chilled.

At first clients will be pushy, once you build your client base you begin to train your customers, let them know what spots and times are acceptable for you. If they want it great, if not they can go with someone else.

a quarter is 80$ how would I make profit from that?- Increase your buying capacity, start buying oz.s, then QPs, then the full lb. To make a profit you have to buy low and sell higher, negotiate a better deal from your source, when they know it´s for business they´ll usually help out, unless it´s a dick dealer, and if that´s the case boycott him all together.

and in the case I get busted, how do I get rid of it? Eating it will dry out your mouth badly, try to save the product and bribe your way out of the situation. You have legs don´t you, then run, fast, put some distance. If the street level bribe does not work you will have to call your attorney, which you should have on retainer. Only take out what you´re going to move, don´t walk around with a pound, stash the pound and pull out an oz at a time, deliver 3 1/4s and hold on to one for demo.

For emergency evidence elimination you can use sulfuric acid, keep gallon of this on hand. You can keep a charcoal pit hot all day, you toss whatever into that and it will incinerate immediately

how do I get customers? ( I can't just ask anyone to buy )
secure locations for the exchange? ( off and on campus )
a quarter is 80$ how would I make profit from that? ( math.. )
and in the case I get busted, how do I get rid of it? ( eat it?? )

I know alot about herb but not about this sorta business I accept the danger and jail time involved in this so i don't need to be reminded.


----------



## FrankDank420 (Feb 1, 2011)

If you have any more questions let us know, another pupil for the Frank Dank 420 school of dealing.


Done correctly there is more risk in being a taxi driver or a licor store clerk. Legalize it everywhere.


----------



## lukey boii (Feb 11, 2011)

Minds3t said:


> I will not post my name for privacy reasons, so just call me jay.
> 
> I've been smoking weed for 2 years now, I started smoking regs and then moved on to some grade A if not B+ grade weed. People have told me they've smoked the same strain but not as strong as mine, so I know I'm smoking fire stuff.
> 
> ...


Couldnt be bothered reading the whole post so i dunno if this has already been said, but buy an OZ at the cheapest price possible, split it into 50's and double ur money. I buy an OZ for $350 and after i sell it in 50's i make $800 so thats a profit of $450 of each oz, buy 4 or 5 ounces and u got a decent profit. Aslong as u can get a continuous flow of ounces coming in u should be able to make a steady ongoing pay, i grow small amounts aswell and i can tell u thats where the money is really at but it doesnt sound like thats an option for u so id stick to purchasing ounces and moving them in 50's, hope this helped.


----------



## Tenner (Feb 16, 2011)

I guess you have to decide what sort of a dealer your gonna be. In your case start off with people you at least know. Keep in mind that things will change and be more dangerous when a larger amount of folk know of your businesses.

Both of my parents started off smoking weed and graduated to selling bulk hard drugs. They did a good job of keeping it secret from me for some time  However the stories they told me and the battle of making a new life afterwards... Plus at the end of things your gonna either get caught or be wise and stop dealing so why even have to be wise? And think, maybe you wont quit dealing after high school and fuck things up.

Bottomline, the most important thing to you should be your future. The big worry would be the criminal conviction on your university application form, eak!


----------



## ExDex1x1 (Feb 16, 2011)

That's how you sell weed.

Edit: Stupid thing won't go full size....grrr.....


----------



## JerseyEddie (Feb 27, 2011)

@Jay - Seriously? And you're putting-out hard earned cash to go to school? You're either stupid, stoned, or "The Man".......... Abandon hope all ye who enter....


----------



## Medical Grade (Feb 27, 2011)

well this thread was started 10 months ago, wonder how his entrepreneurship turned out


----------



## RawBudzski (Feb 27, 2011)

Haha. sitting behind bars wondering how many pages his thread has.


----------



## WeedyRemy (Aug 8, 2012)

FrankDank420 said:


> You posted the question because you´re looking for an answer. We all have to start somewhere, I was where you are many years ago.
> 
> How to get customers? Look around, search, show your merch, you don´t show you don´t sell. You see a group of smokers walk right up to them and get in there. Let them know. Look for females that love to party they will plug you in with the scene.
> 
> ...


Dont have a super active bank account going up and down spontaneously all the time. Keep "dirty" cash all together, that way its easier to count net profit and then if you need a little cash just grab from the stash. RECORD things if you want profit! If you chop to random people remember theres no harm in throwing out a fake name too, dont chop up for the popularity from people because then your just asking to get caught. You basically want to get as close as you can to taking on a whole other persona when choppin up, so basically the real life Walter White. lol Good Luck with everything


----------



## futureprospects (Aug 8, 2012)

yea keep cash on u until u have a reason to go to the bank don't just keep putting tons of money and taking out money they get suspicious but good luck and make some money


----------



## Comatoke (Aug 10, 2012)

i say you he dead...


----------



## missnu (Aug 10, 2012)

DUBS Doobious said:


> If your ever in doubt if someone is a narc, make em smoke weed.
> If they're a cop (not including someone blackmailed by the cops to reduce their sentence i.e. not a cop), they can't and won't do it.
> they'll loose their job.
> good luck and only deal with people you know and trust.
> ...


That isn't true...I mean the task force doesn't condone the use of illegal drugs, but if they are after someone and the officer needs to use some to nab the guy, the officer will not be charged with any crime, and will be able to keep their job..the issue is when the cops have "had to try" the same hard drug a few too many times...then they find em wasted in the evidence room...
Not really, maybe? But cops can use drugs and keep their jobs in an undercover situation. For real...Only on movies and prison shows are cops not allowed to use and that is how you "know" or whatever...but it just isn't true...You can get effed up with a cop and still be the only one walking away in cuffs.


----------



## george xxx (Aug 10, 2012)

FrankDank420 said:


> For emergency evidence elimination you can use sulfuric acid, keep gallon of this on hand.


I know the thread is old & I hear ya'll laughing at the overwhelming intelligence level. While acid may be a handy tool I've not heard anything of this. I am just guessing but I do not see acid being fast enough to destroy weed as evidence 

Anyone have anything on this?


----------



## ganjustice (Aug 10, 2012)

This guy can't be srs.


----------



## ganjustice (Aug 10, 2012)




----------



## OHSketchy (Aug 8, 2013)

This thread is probably hella old but I joined just to post my 2 cents here for anyone looking for advice. Finding people to sell to shouldn't be that hard if you say you're going to college. Just make sure you attend a lot of parties and make a lot of right type of friends. Don't tell people you sell weed but once you are good friends ask them where they getting theirs from and tell them a friend you know might could hook them up next time they're looking. Get their number and name put it in a prepaid disposable cell phone for later. Normally spend a couple months hanging out with and making sure u know someone well enough before selling them anything (just because your getting to know them don't mean you have to tell them shit about you). Eventually your new friend is going to have his friends wanting weed also but be sure he knows they have to go thru him (don't want random ass people calling you and shit you need a low profile). Hell don't even meet people you sell to. Have them buy a bit coin off eBay and make them give the eBay seller your bit coin address in the payment details. Once the eBay seller sends you the bit coin which is usually pretty quick put the weed inside of a McDonalds bag and toss it in a trash can somewhere like at a self car wash (make sure you use a different place every time). Next send the person a message like eBay [email][email protected][/EMAIL]. They'll go there and see a email you got in there saying like: yeah man went and clean out my car today after getting some McDonalds at the *** car wash over on *** street. Most these dead email address sites expire after so many hours deleting all the email in them which is good. Also always use public library computer and NEVER carry more than an ounce or whatever your state is as to keep down fines and shit this makes it look like the weed is for your own personal use (one or two joints at a time at most and go back to da spot and get more later). I suggest drilling a small hole through your carpet and floor pan in the car so you can drop that shit out if you get lit up (don't ever eat that shit bro). I mentioned McDonald bag earlier because you can use the straws to roll join and stick it in the straw and put wrapper back on (also fits thru hole in floor real nice to and cops think it just road trash). Don't like that idea you can always get magnet and put into a plastic baggy with weed and go get a drink from your favorite machine. When you reach into get your change pop that sucker up in there to the side of machine (downside to this is if cops catch on you cant say you accidentally thru away your personal weed like at the trash can). They'll think your selling for sure. This was long and quick and grammar is awful but if your smart you can avoid trouble.


----------



## greenyield (Sep 5, 2013)

sell to your friends.


----------



## 420bestdealerUKnowit (Jun 12, 2014)

Bro trust me its not hard to be a dealer but it is hard to keep cash flow even becuz you need a decent group of people that will buy from you that will be consistent like 5 people hitting you up a day is a decent way to start an eventually move to more people only people you can trust. An if you meet someone an you say u need some pot an you dont know them an if they say yeah have them take a bong rip before u sell them anything cuz if its an undercover they will refuse to becuz they get drug tested so they cant if that happens stop talking to them an dont have anything more to do with them throw him/she out an your good also try not to get robbed lol especially for me since im white an 16 people will try shit on you if you dont know them got robbed only once an i stabbed that nigga after that i was straight no one ever tryed shit again so far. Also my dealer hooks me up so damn good i make double an triple profit from the shit i buy from him. i pay 70 an Oz of mids an flip it for 140-150 I get some loud dro for 150 an Oz flip that easily mids is 5 a G an dro 10 a G. i can get strawberry kush for 10 a G an flip for 20 on special occasions an u aint gonna make it if u just sellin dope you need to have varities like lsd,weed,and pills or something cuz if u just movin dope u wont make that much bank yes u will be making more than having a job but ur not gonna get rich an if u do it will take time of building up buyers. I sold at my highschool easy place to make the fast buck had 15-20people buying from me i usually had 4-5 a day come up to me an say can you hook me up an of course i was like yeah lets go to the bathroom an i will get u ur shit i stopped selling cuz one day me get busted on school campus with the shit on me but not selling so i only sell outside of school now


----------



## Smokebomb420 (Jun 17, 2014)

Selling weed is ez. But believe me buying a quarter at a time is not an efficient way to start.
You gotta invest more to get some numbers. 

Take a gram or two with you and hit up your local parks after peak hours. 10am-4pm and sit somewhere safe and away from kids and their parents. Then smoke a bowl to keep you patient scout out the park for anyone smoking a cgi and hit them up wig where's all the weed at... Start a nice convo and get their number. If no one is around head to smoke shops and look for potential patients. 
Next stop movie theaters, then liquor stores. Remember only take a gram or two for yourself cause most of the time stoners are sleeping in late. Look for skaters, or anyone looking like they would say fuck the cops. I've never met a narc, that's because I don't sell weed to losers... If they are losers just ditch them don't waste your time with anyone your don't wanna be friends with.


----------



## greenlikemoney (Jun 17, 2014)

Stay in school, fool !!!!!


----------



## davethepothead (Jul 10, 2014)

Find the best bud you can, become good friends with the poison smoking those buds until he gives up his connect. Keep climbing that laser until you reach the one who's moving ozs. Save up and go to that person asking for a deal on a couple oz, 2-4. Break those up into grams eighths quarters whatever your geography prefers then start eating your way into being a dealer. Hit up some parties, smoke worth some friends and when they say "hey man know where top get some bud?" You say "yea my buddy has some fire stuff I can get for you" (your weed you bought) he's hooked on the good stuff and it starts to sell itself. The key to success as a dealer is security and simplicity. Security meaning never meet at the same spot over and over and over again. I've had friends get indicted because it was convenient to meet at the closest carwash every time. KEEP YOUR BUD SAFE, buy a safe and bury that shit. Along with the money. Be creative in where to hide the shit. When I was in college my brother was my suitemate (the room connected via bathroom) my room was what people thought was the weed Room. Knock at the door hand em their but take the money get out. Campus safety knew what was going on but never caught on. Why? Because I kept 2 grams at a time in my room while 2-4 oz would be next door in my brothers vents. Every time a gram left we unscrewed the vent and replaced it. Tedious but effective. And by simplicity I mean blend in. Wear normal clothes, don't blow aol your money on the lavish things. Trust me once you see how fast and easy it comes it's easy to blow it as fast as it comes and this can be the cause of a mandatory 5 year sentence in the big house. Be a model citizen, help the elderly, volunteer and spend time and a little money on your family. Getting into marijuana dealing is just like starting any other business. Take baby steps and try to think as far ahead as possible. Treat your customers right and they'll always return.


----------



## H.M. Murdoch (Jul 12, 2014)

There's no perfectly safe to sell illegal weed. If you decide to sell, realize that you're probably gonna get busted at some point. All it takes is one of your customers getting busted, and giving you up to get themselves a discounted sentence. The cops will gladly let a kid off of possession charges, if they can instead get a dealer.


----------



## MightyMike530 (Jul 14, 2014)

Try not selling to kids as well, that typically brings the heat down on you sooner!


----------



## Mr.Houdini (Nov 3, 2014)

1. Good judgment comes from experience. 
2. Never forget why you started.
3.Trust your self, and become your own best friend. Learn that it is ok to walk alone, it is usually temporary. 
4. Treat everything like it is your first project. Always give it that 100 % like your next meal depends on it. 
5. Respect your customers.
6. Time mangement is key.
7. Smoke less then those around you. 
8. Invest in yourself, don't be stingy on things you need.
9. Be grateful, stay humble. 
10. Alcohol is your enemy. 
I could go on forever...


----------



## texasjack (Nov 3, 2014)

get a good lawyer


----------



## JointOperation (Nov 5, 2014)

dont sell weed if you dont have customers.. very simple.. if you have no friends and shit.. its going to be difficult for you. lol.. being social helps lol . 

if you really are interested in being busted. try craigslist.


----------



## thatguytom (Nov 21, 2014)

irishwyrick said:


> if you have to ask you don't need to be doing it. I'm not trying to be a dick but if you cant figure it out on your own your too dumb to be doing it. i dont mean to come off harsh i just dont want to see you get locked up because you tryed to do something you know nothing about


 I agree lol so in your first haha


irishwyrick said:


> if you have to ask you don't need to be doing it. I'm not trying to be a dick but if you cant figure it out on your own your too dumb to be doing it. i dont mean to come off harsh i just dont want to see you get locked up because you tryed to do something you know nothing about


Irish said it best.. Lol sonim gonna have to add that the best way for you to sell pot is to apply for the licensing there's your first step to being a successful pot distribution company..or kinda be your own independent contractor..as in yo know the job and the goal so when you decide your hungry enough to figure it out you will make groceries appear.. Or pay for diapers,date night ,probation fees, school supplies for kid if have one the list could never end.. But if your still smoking and your stressing about bills you must nit have it that bad my friend because the start up of scale,bags,gas to get around ,inspection of vehicle for anything wrong,etc another one of those lists..but if you just wanna be ignorant and expect those who have hidden pasts,stealthy projects,experience,or even if for necessity.. To risk knowledge or tips of the trade to a who are you jay? Sure buddy try bartering only atleast you wont get attempting to sale or or distribution charges ...that's just my opinion. What did I known im just a bartender better stick to the first guys..


----------



## Ximaxxx (Mar 5, 2015)

bewareofdogandowner said:


> undercut the going rate in your hood and you will corner the market overnight


Dangerous


----------



## indicat33 (Mar 5, 2015)

irishwyrick said:


> if you have to ask you don't need to be doing it. I'm not trying to be a dick but if you cant figure it out on your own your too dumb to be doing it. i dont mean to come off harsh i just dont want to see you get locked up because you tryed to do something you know nothing about


LoL - nuff said


----------



## Dr. Neb (Mar 8, 2015)

just remember being a drug dealer is like running any other business.

1. Be nice. No one wants to buy weed off a asshole.
2. consistently have quality smoke. BE the guy your friends can count on to get them high.
3. availability, people dont wait for there drugs. If you arnt ready to sell weed when someone asks you you have about 10 mins before they buy it off someone else.


my best tip for finding customers is just find some buddys and smoke up with them. When your buddy runs out of weed and ur sitting beside him with a big jar of it hes not going to get weed off someone accross town if urs is better.


----------



## panhead (Mar 8, 2015)

Wow , i think ive aged about 10 yrs since this thread started


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 9, 2015)

panhead said:


> Wow , i think ive aged about 10 yrs since this thread started


well, at least 5. OP probably followed all this lame ass advice and got himself killed

Joined:Aug 6, 2010
Last Activity:Aug 12, 2010


----------



## Godemis (Sep 5, 2015)

If you want to start selling I suggest you do these following steps;

1.) Download the Tor web browser (other-wise know as the "Deep Web") https://www.torproject.org/
2.) Go to a site called Intel Exchange http://rrcc5uuudhh4oz3c.onion/
3.) Post this shit there

I myself am not a druggie or dealer, however knowing the people on/in the Deep Web, they will help. Matter of fact I'm posting this VIA Tor right now. 
Anyways good luck to you.


----------



## MonkeyGrinder (Sep 7, 2015)

But but but Innomolus hangs out there!
And @BarnBuster 
Damn that little bug in your sig.
First I blew at it to get it off my monitor.
Then I called it a stubborn little bastard and tried to lift it off with my finger gently as to not smear bug guts on the screen.
Then got to looking at it real close because I thought it somehow got UNDER the screen.
Before realizing that just isn't possible.
I'm done smoking for the night lol.


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 7, 2015)

Step 1. Find a local drug king pin and kill him in front of his daughter. 


Step 2. Start smoking meth.


Step 3. Kick it in front of middle schools and sample out some product. 


If you follow my advice you should be able to push a qp in 3 days.


----------



## nk14zp (Sep 7, 2015)

Minds3t said:


> thanks for your advice I found it helpful. I'm going to start with a quarter and move from their. Bulk buying and bulk selling right?


Buy it by the bale for the better price.


----------



## Keighan (Sep 8, 2015)

...you wont make money selling weed unless youre moving trucks just my opinion...ive moved alot of different weight brotha and it just aint worth it really, not with the pathetic risk, if youre going to move weight you move WHATEVER you can make the most money on the fastest, then just stop, wait, and cycle, dont give them enougj time to build a case, regain reputation make them think theyre paranoid and you arent doing shit then drop it again like noones business. Unles youre willing to drop crazy startup money on a huge indoor system...


----------



## Red1966 (Sep 8, 2015)

DUBS Doobious said:


> If your ever in doubt if someone is a narc, make em smoke weed.
> If they're a cop (not including someone blackmailed by the cops to reduce their sentence i.e. not a cop), they can't and won't do it.
> they'll loose their job.
> good luck and only deal with people you know and trust.
> ...


Narcs can smoke all they want. They can bust you just for trying to make them smoke weed.


----------



## Carolina Dream'n (Sep 8, 2015)

lukey boii said:


> Couldnt be bothered reading the whole post so i dunno if this has already been said, but buy an OZ at the cheapest price possible, split it into 50's and double ur money. I buy an OZ for $350 and after i sell it in 50's i make $800 so thats a profit of $450 of each oz, buy 4 or 5 ounces and u got a decent profit. Aslong as u can get a continuous flow of ounces coming in u should be able to make a steady ongoing pay, i grow small amounts aswell and i can tell u thats where the money is really at but it doesnt sound like thats an option for u so id stick to purchasing ounces and moving them in 50's, hope this helped.


You sell half 8ths for 50 fucking dollars. God damn.


----------



## bbyb420 (Sep 9, 2015)

OP is in jail now for selling reggie for 10 dollars profit. If anyone else is interested in becoming a drug kingpin, I recommend following mr sunshines post.


----------



## s9p (Sep 14, 2015)

The key to it is buying at wholesale prices and getting rid of it at retail prices. Don't mess with anything under a qp, don't get rid of anything over an oz, don't carry more than what is considered a misdemeanor for your area and don't carry extras (product, pipes,bags, scales, etc) once you make the exchange the only thing you should have on you is cash


----------



## Harrekin (Oct 4, 2015)

My advice?

Don't deal if you're growing, sell it all (not all at once) to one person you trust and let them deal with breaking it up.

Not as profitable, but greedy equals getting caught.


----------



## Crazytrain420 (Oct 24, 2015)

I have an occasional grow for the sole purpose of selling but iInever wanted to do it full time coz I have a job, started selling to just friends first then iIgot random phone calls coz my friends told their friend then their friend told their friend... You get the idea. It's mainly word of mouth as far as customers go you'll make more just growing and selling 100% profit good luck


----------



## GreenStick85 (Nov 3, 2015)

I remember my buddy slinging good pot for fun while I was in college. Guy asks if he can move in with me since I had a spare room. So I let him, and good lord did the fire roll in.... Before I met him, he was finding pot left and right then it got better. Funny thing is before we got moved in, we used to smoke resin balls from cleaning our pipes. Now I had fire that was just bomb bomb bomb and it changed often. Now he didn't sell often but it was a far cry from what I was smoking which was regs by my book. Just that high that got you high but it wasn't fun. Very plain high. Either way he sold and I had contacts and so did he.
Funny how i was buying weed from other folks that I knew and then it became those people buying from my friend. They got word out and that shit was tough to stop in a college town. Luckily it wasn't a big issue no cops involved but we had to cut people off because it got too popular. We were doling out pot faster than we could smoke it and that almost came to about a dub or an 8th a day between a few of us. Long story but selling is a relative thing. If you aren't selling for much profit, pay a bill or two, you ought to be fine but paying thousands? You're better off making sure you have a structured plan in motion and a back up plan and then a back up for that.


----------



## puck1969 (Dec 6, 2015)

Could do it like some of the assholes around here. They get an ounce of well cured top shelf
smoke, put 7-8 drops of water in it and BAM! You got an ounce and a quarter! Now you have
the "sticky bud" that you'll let go for the bargan price of $20 per gram...... DICKHEADS


----------



## LOFT (Jan 21, 2016)

Minds3t said:


> thanks for your advice I found it helpful. I'm going to start with a quarter and move from their. Bulk buying and bulk selling right?


Yeh and before you know it you will be growing 400 Oz and selling it all to one person with cash up front!! Tis true i have witnessed my mate do this 
and at £180 and Oz
Work that out


----------



## Skunk Baxter (Jan 22, 2016)

Well, you put your finger on the hardest part of dealing - setting up a reliable distribution network. That's always the bottleneck. Ideally, it's best to sell to as few people as possible, sell only to people you know, and don't let anyone at all in your life know that you're selling weed unless they're your customer. If they're not buying from you, there's no reason for them to know. Trying to forcibly expand your distribution network by stepping outside your comfort zone and selling weed to people you don't feel "right" about is the quickest and straightest path to jail.

Aside from that, identify what your goals are and keep them clear. Are you just trying to make enough cash that you always have free weed to smoke?

Trying to make enough money to pay some extra bills?

Trying to make enough cash to have a better quality of life, be able to afford more fun things?

Make an actual living at it?

Get wealthy?

What exactly do you want? You don't have to tell us that here, because we don't need to know that. But _you_ need to know it. You should know that answer, keep it clear in your mind, so as not to deviate from it. Know your goals, know your comfort zone; and pick a path that leads to your achieving those goals without having to step too far outside your comfort zone.

Speaking for myself, when I was just straightup dealing for money, I felt that it wasn't even worth bothering for unless I was selling significant weight. At the same time, I deliberately kept my weights low enough that I wasn't flying too high on anyone's radar. Yeah, they'd have grabbed me if I made it easy for them, but I wanted to keep my weights down to the point where they'd have had to work so hard, it wouldn't have made enough of a headline to warrant all the effort it would have taken.

Now, my goals have changed a bit. I want to make enough cash to make it a financially intelligent course of action, but at the same time, my main focus is to develop strains (or a strain) that will help medical marijuana patients lead a better life than they could live without that strain. That's basically it. Anything that keeps me on that path is within the parameters of my mission statement; anything outside those boundaries is the wrong path, and possibly endangering my operation in a way that's neither necessary nor wise.


----------



## ziggo (Jan 29, 2016)

Just play Drugwars until you have it all figured out.  Selling weed is like selling anything else. Except it has the added benefit of jail time if you screw up. But hey if you screw up in a straight business you just get your ass sued off. 

Maybe start off with a lemonade stand and work up to having a hot dog cart. Soon you'll be a winner at the wiener game. After that expand into Gyros, if you can muscle in on the Greeks.


----------



## BUSTALUNG (Mar 25, 2016)

kricket53 said:


> a quarter is 80$ for a customer. dealers get their weed for waay less than 80 dollars, either because they grow it themselves, or they are good friends with a grower. grow it yourself and you'll make a ridiculous amount of $


If you're giving 80 a quarter you can't make enough off of it to risk it. Hell if you can't double your money it's not worth it. Think of it this way, when you get busted, and if you stay in the game long enough you will get busted, are you making enough to pay your lawyer any fines you might get and to cover any jail time you have to do? If you sell you can't buy a oz and sell quarters find somebody that will sell you all you can afford. The more you buy the cheaper it is. Try to start with at least a QP more if you have the money to get it. A lb would be nice, then you can weigh it out in quarters , halves or oz's I never liked fucking with quarters you have to fool with to many ppl. I would rather buy and sell a QP for 150$ profit than sell a bunch of quarters and make 300$. The more ppl you fuck with the better chance getting popped. Like the fine Irishman said above, the questions you're asking sounds like you have no clue what you're getting into they're more to selling than they are just buying and smoking , a lot more.


----------



## dylxnxlvis (May 18, 2018)

Minds3t said:


> I will not post my name for privacy reasons, so just call me jay.
> 
> I've been smoking weed for 2 years now, I started smoking regs and then moved on to some grade A if not B+ grade weed. People have told me they've smoked the same strain but not as strong as mine, so I know I'm smoking fire stuff.
> 
> ...


Hey, im from Missouri and I sell, and basically this is what I did:

1.) Started off letting my cousin help me sell, and then as I would post stuff on Snapchat people would hit me up, and they would tell their friends and then it just came racking in like that. Eventually I no longer had to post anything on my snapchat or anything and I had people hitting me up, but I NEVER sold to anyone I didnt personally know or that a friend didnt know or at least someone that I would never see again, those are the main people that will rob you.

2.) There are no secure locations, you can get caught ANYWHERE. Honestly if youre in college on campus, have the person leave the money somewhere you both know no one would see, walk past that spot and take the money and drop off the goods at the same time. For one it helps with not having to meet someone you dont know, and it could also help with not getting robbed.

3.) If youre paying $80 for 7g’s where its LEGAL and im only paying $60-$70, theres a problem. You cant make ANY profit off of a sev if its going for $80 for only 7g’s, usually its $10 a g, I would ask your dealer about that unless you sell sev’s for $85-$90.

4.) In the case of you getting busted, you COULD eat it, but it probably wouldnt sit well with your body, or you could put it all in a smell-proof bag or anything of that nature. Not sure if the laws are the same where you are, but I know that here in Missouri if the cops pull you over or anything and search youre car but you have a locked glove box or locked arm rest, they cant search it unless they have a search warrant.

Those are my tips and how I got started. If anyone has any suggestions or anything for what I could do or this guy, reply to me, thanks and I hope this helps anyone needing it.


----------



## LinguaPeel (Jul 9, 2018)

I remember when everyone wanted to be a weed dealer. Sacks went up 5 dollars and shorted a pinch every time it changed hands. I guess if that's what it takes to feel like scarface, or smoke for about 5% cheaper while pissing off any smart acquaintance you have, go for it. That's how dispos make money. People buy enough to smoke for free selling half their ounce to kids.


----------



## jonsmith2012ad (Nov 27, 2018)

Minds3t said:


> I will not post my name for privacy reasons, so just call me jay.
> 
> I've been smoking weed for 2 years now, I started smoking regs and then moved on to some grade A if not B+ grade weed. People have told me they've smoked the same strain but not as strong as mine, so I know I'm smoking fire stuff.
> 
> ...


If you’re looking for help on how to hustle on the internet don’t try please somebody will at least jack if not kill your dumbass. You would have to sell a ton of weed imo to make it worth it. If anything if you had experience and we’re possibly affiliated with a criminal organization I would say move hard stuff that’s where the money is. If you get caught you’re going up anyway, make it worth your time. If your in an illegal area and you want to make Mom do low key learn how to extract then talk to your grower buddy, let him move that shit, do things smart. You don’t get do overs with this shit you fuck up you’re gone. I lost a lot of friends either to prison or the grave. They were all comfortable holding their own and shit still popped someone slid them and they’re gone. Do yourself a favor don’t do it. It might seem worth it right now but it’s not. Nothing is worth your freedom. You might say well I don’t have freedoms anyway if I can’t sell but you will know a true loss of freedom when you’re locked up and everything you know is gone. Hope you’ll think about it, I lost my entire 20’s to prison I’m 33 now and it’s behind me but I still remember the people I saw get killed and all that shit. Don’t be me. Smoke and enjoy life even get another job it’s not that bad believe me.


----------



## jonsmith2012ad (Nov 27, 2018)

puck1969 said:


> Could do it like some of the assholes around here. They get an ounce of well cured top shelf
> smoke, put 7-8 drops of water in it and BAM! You got an ounce and a quarter! Now you have
> the "sticky bud" that you'll let go for the bargan price of $20 per gram...... DICKHEADS


Here here lol I particularly like using an orange slice or even two myself.


----------



## Mass Medicinals (Nov 28, 2018)

Just read the entire thread to page 12. I want that time back 

This just doesn't really seem like a real thing. Like you're trolling or LEO or both.


----------



## primobozo (Jan 12, 2019)

Minds3t said:


> I will not post my name for privacy reasons, so just call me jay.
> 
> I've been smoking weed for 2 years now, I started smoking regs and then moved on to some grade A if not B+ grade weed. People have told me they've smoked the same strain but not as strong as mine, so I know I'm smoking fire stuff.
> 
> ...





Minds3t said:


> I will not post my name for privacy reasons, so just call me jay.
> 
> I've been smoking weed for 2 years now, I started smoking regs and then moved on to some grade A if not B+ grade weed. People have told me they've smoked the same strain but not as strong as mine, so I know I'm smoking fire stuff.
> 
> ...


There's no profit in small scale weed selling. You will take 1000 to 1200 of your money, buy a QP and try to sell it by the gram, not impossible, but make sure you have bill money put back, because that 1200 you put out up front, your only going to get it back 20 dollars at a time. Usually you spend it as you make it. For example, you sell a gram for 20, into the gas tank it goes, sell another one and buy fast food. It goes on and on. Then when bills are due, you take what little money left and buy more smoke to sell to make bill money. Repeat, and repeat, and repeat.
Never getting ahead of the ball. I have been there, I know what I am talking about. You are not "likely" to make it selling weed. Few ever do.


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 12, 2019)

primobozo said:


> There's no profit in small scale weed selling. You will take 1000 to 1200 of your money, buy a QP and try to sell it by the gram, not impossible, but make sure you have bill money put back, because that 1200 you put out up front, your only going to get it back 20 dollars at a time. Usually you spend it as you make it. For example, you sell a gram for 20, into the gas tank it goes, sell another one and buy fast food. It goes on and on. Then when bills are due, you take what little money left and buy more smoke to sell to make bill money. Repeat, and repeat, and repeat.
> Never getting ahead of the ball. I have been there, I know what I am talking about. You are not "likely" to make it selling weed. Few ever do.


Can we use the same aproach and just incorporate hard drugs? I don't understand why we would only sell grams of mary jane only. Makes no sense.


----------



## primobozo (Jan 12, 2019)

a mongo frog said:


> Can we use the same aproach and just incorporate hard drugs? I don't understand why we would only sell grams of mary jane only. Makes no sense.


 Pills, crack and meth, heroin they bring a whole new list of problems, problems best left alone.


----------



## Budley Doright (Feb 9, 2019)




----------

